#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Дзогчен >  > > >  >  >  Рассказали ужас о Дзогчен..

## Kamla

Скажите исходя из опыта, так это, или нет.
Что это самый жесткий путь в Буддизме.Очень конкретно меняется карма, и что самое ужасное - пропадают финансы, и здоровье. Типа такая своеобразная чистка кармы. было-ли у вас что похожее, практики, или как? Интересуюсь именно о Дзогчен.

----------


## Бхусуку

Читал пост... Многа думал... ПлакалЪ....

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

А как интересно они пропадают - финансы, здоровье? Приходит какой-то дядюшка, бъет вас по голове, забирает содержимое ваших карманов и говорит... ну вот ты паре и в ригпа?

----------


## Kamla

> А как интересно они пропадают - финансы, здоровье? Приходит какой-то дядюшка, бъет вас по голове, забирает содержимое ваших карманов и говорит... ну вот ты паре и в ригпа?


 :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   да, точно так..

Ну а вообще.... Вот, что слышала я. Что конкретно тот, кто обязался идти этим путём до конца, уже теряет смысл в мирской жизни, перестает заботиться о материальном благе. И вот тогда-то и сваливаются на него болезни, и нехватка финансов. Только проикол весь в том, что ригпы-то нету! И ситуация значит складывается такая: то хоть финансы, и здоровье были, а сейчас не ригпы, и не того и другого, вот такие вот пироги :Big Grin:

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Я тоже одному парнишке "неофиту" шутки ради рассказал пару моих выдуманных страшилок про Дзогчен. Парень заплакал и убежал, долго долго потом пришлось его разубеждать, что я на самом деле пошутил и всё такое. А человек ведь чуть веру не потерял... поэтому я лучше воздержусь от своих баек.

----------

Мошэ (16.03.2011)

----------


## Kamla

Не, серьёзно ведь спрашиваю, хотела попрактиковать Дзогчен, а тут такие бредни начали рассказывать..

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

> Ну а вообще.... Вот, что слышала я. Что конкретно тот, кто обязался идти этим путём до конца, уже теряет смысл в мирской жизни, перестает заботиться о материальном благе. И вот тогда-то и сваливаются на него болезни, и нехватка финансов. Только проикол весь в том, что ригпы-то нету! И ситуация значит складывается такая: то хоть финансы, и здоровье были, а сейчас не ригпы, и не того и другого, вот такие вот пироги


Ну это те брат (сестренка) по ушам проездили конкретно... . верь сказкам...
Я слышал наоборот историю, что все те кто занимаются Дзогчен неимоверно начинают богатеть даже сами того не желая... это точно. И как я замечу по своим наблюдениям сии догадки имеют под собой вполне реальную почву.

----------

Мошэ (16.03.2011)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Поэтому, занимайся Дзогченом смело... и будь в ригпе [на здоровье]. =d

----------


## Kamla

Оу,Е!  :Smilie: 

Тогда займусь конечно.

----------


## Таши

)) да ужжж) Народ, у нас на форуме вручают призы в номинации "Эпохальный Вопрос"? 

 Камала_ послушайте, а как это "очень конкретно меняется карма"? Вам объяснили?

----------


## Бхусуку

> Не, серьёзно ведь спрашиваю, хотела попрактиковать Дзогчен, а тут такие бредни начали рассказывать..


А как это "попрактиковать Дзогчен"?

----------

Мошэ (16.03.2011)

----------


## Kamla

> Камала_ послушайте, а как это "очень конкретно меняется карма"? Вам объяснили?


Объяснили, смотрите, например так вам ещё много жизней гулять по сансаре, так? А с ригпой вы уже так спокойно не погуляете. Ну вот и начинает ехать крыша у практика, типа вкус-то ко многому теряется, и все усилия идут только в сторону просветления, а так все кармические доработки могут вдруг взвалиться на голову. Ну вот знаю почти неских людей, что ошизели от этого, вот и собираю сведения. Говорят нормальные были люди, в плане материального статуса, а потом им стало им все "до фени". А теперь не к ригпе не могут вернуться, не к материи опять. Вот я о чем, впрочем о том же, что и в прошлых сообщениях этой темы..Типа представте, вы не практиковали, и жили хорошо, а начали, и сильно заболели, нормально?

п.с.а самом деле все это не так смешно как кажется.

----------


## Kamla

> А как это "попрактиковать Дзогчен"?


Как нравится, так и практикуйте=))

----------


## Банзай

Запатентовать что ли кармОметр?

----------

Мошэ (16.03.2011)

----------


## Таши

> Объяснили, смотрите, например так вам ещё много жизней гулять по сансаре, так? А с ригпой вы уже так спокойно не погуляете. Ну вот и начинает ехать крыша у практика, типа вкус-то ко многому теряется, и все усилия идут только в сторону просветления, а так все кармические доработки могут вдруг взвалиться на голову. Ну вот знаю почти неских людей, что ошизели от этого, вот и собираю сведения. Говорят нормальные были люди, в плане материального статуса, а потом им стало им все "до фени". А теперь не к ригпе не могут вернуться, не к материи опять. Вот я о чем, впрочем о том же, что и в прошлых сообщениях этой темы..Типа представте, вы не практиковали, и жили хорошо, а начали, и сильно заболели, нормально?
> 
> п.с.а самом деле все это не так смешно как кажется.



 опыт подсказывает, что те, кто "живёт хорошо"  никогда не заинтересуются ни Дзогчен, ни вообще Ваджраяной). Если они всё же пришли к практике, то значит, никогда и не жили "хорошо"))) даже если внешне всё выглядело чрезвычайно шоколадно)

Подобные учения приходят на помощь тем, у кого крыша едет как раз от Самсары, кто видит абсолютную бессмысленность всех усилий, кто видит вокруг море страданий и замечает, что ничем не может помочь ни одной живой душе) тем, кто припёрт к стенке так, что готов пожертвовать хоть чем угодно - даже своим здоровьем и телом, не говоря уж о деньгах и достатке) лишь бы наконец обрести знание и направиться "к выходу". 
 И в контексте таких сильных страданий и приходит желание практики) поэтому, обычно вопросы  "а не попортится ли резко карма" (? :Confused:  ) и "не потеряю ли я вдруг вкус к жизни" даже не приходят в голову.  

 Если вам пришли, то, наверное, лучше определить - что конкретно вы ждёте от практики? Чего вы хотите достичь?

 На всякий случай хочу подтвердить, что обычно у тех, кто начинает практиковать (хоть Дзогчен, хоть Махамудру), - как раз наоборот жизнь резко налаживается и разрешаются многочисленные проблемы. В материальном смысле тоже) правда, это не самоцель_)

----------


## Neroli

> Скажите исходя из опыта, так это, или нет.
> Что это самый жесткий путь в Буддизме.Очень конкретно меняется карма, и что самое ужасное - пропадают финансы, и здоровье. Типа такая своеобразная чистка кармы. было-ли у вас что похожее, практики, или как? Интересуюсь именно о Дзогчен.


Kamala, Ваш вопрос заставил меня задуматься. Потому что *это я*, *это я* тот несчастный человек, карма которого, с момента получения передачи очень конкретно изменилась! Столько пинков от жизни я не получала за все мои n-дцать добуддийских лет. Финансы пропадают со страшной пулеметной силой. К здоровью претензий нет, как было хреновым так хреновым и осталось.  :Smilie:  
Ужос, да?

Но на самом то деле... К слову о финансах!
Раньше я была простой девушкой и старалась заработать денег, чтобы прокормить себя и дочь, а теперь я "крутая йогиня"  :Big Grin:   и впахивать как папа Карло, мне, понимаете ли не к лицу. Всё жду когда мои "заслуги"  :Big Grin:  свободно конвертнутся в денежный эквивалент.  
Вот так Kamala и пропадают финансы, ибо нефиг зазнаваться.

А Дзогчен непричем! 
На зеркало то чего пенять?

----------


## Граакль

> Объяснили, смотрите, например так вам ещё много жизней гулять по сансаре, так? А с ригпой вы уже так спокойно не погуляете. Ну вот и начинает ехать крыша у практика, ....
> 
> .... Говорят нормальные были люди, в плане материального статуса, а потом им стало им все "до фени". А теперь не к ригпе не могут вернуться, не к материи опять. Вот я о чем, впрочем о том же, что и в прошлых сообщениях этой темы..Типа представте, вы не практиковали, и жили хорошо, а начали, и сильно заболели, нормально?
> 
> п.с.а самом деле все это не так смешно как кажется.


Вообще-то считается, что потеря интереса к сансаре это необходимое условие продвижения по пути. Потому, что если вы в сансаре видите только позитивные моменты, то нафига вам практика тогда?
Именно на потерю интереса к сансаре нацелены даже самые начальные из всех начальных практик Дзог Па Чен По - 4 мысли, отвращающие ум от сансары.

_"Нет времени на счастье - исчезнуть может вмиг,
Страдать не хочешь если - страданье Дхармой уничтожь,
Счастье или горе впереди, узнай его как следствие своих деяний прошлых..."

Патрул Ринпоче, Сердечное сокровище просветленных._

ЗЫ:

А про убыстрение отрботки кармы ваще просто  :Smilie: 

Если у вас, не дай бог, на носу гнойный прыщ, вы что предпочтете? Делать полгода компрессы, или разом выдавить его?  :Wink:

----------


## Kamla

> Раньше я была простой девушкой и старалась заработать денег, чтобы прокормить себя и дочь, а теперь я "крутая йогиня"  и впахивать как папа Карло, мне, понимаете ли не к лицу. Всё жду когда мои "заслуги"  свободно конвертнутся в денежный эквивалент.


О, вот-вот, Нероли, может дело как раз и в этом? На занятиях "духовными" практиками часто расцветает так называемая материальная лень. Может у них это как раз оно? А почему интересно оно расцветает, может не верное отношение к практике, или сангхе, или дхарме? Может из-за непонимания?

Нероли, а может будем на ты? Ну или на вы, как удобнее. Токо никаких больших букв, пожалуйста!  :Smilie:

----------


## Граакль

И вообще.

Взгляните на самого знаменитого практика Дзогчен из ныне живущих...
Он не похож на человека с материальными проблемами  :Smilie:

----------


## Kamla

> Если у вас, не дай бог, на носу гнойный прыщ, вы что предпочтете? Делать полгода компрессы, или разом выдавить его?


Помажу мазью, и сам рассасётся за рару дней. Но давить не буду, и я как раз об этом. Лучьше 3 дня безболезненно, чем день, или год. Да и к тому же когда выавливаешь обычно в два раза брльше тсановится. Вот! я за мягкие медоды, они всего чуть чуть длиннее, зато постепенны, и не травматичны.

----------


## Граакль

> Помажу мазью, и сам рассасётся за рару дней. Но давить не буду, и я как раз об этом. Лучьше 3 дня безболезненно, чем день, или год. Да и к тому же когда выавливаешь обычно в два раза брльше тсановится. Вот! я за мягкие медоды, они всего чуть чуть длиннее, зато постепенны, и не травматичны.


А вот врачи обычно выдавливают гнойники, объясняя это тем, что гнойник непредсказуем и в любой момент может распространиться вглубину.
И зачастую даже для этого вскрывают его хирургическими инструментами, если так не выдавливается. 

А врачи ведь в любом случае лучше вас знают, как поступать с гнойниками  :Wink: 

ЗЫ:  Если бы для ума существовала бы такая мазь, то и практиковать не надо было бы...    :Wink:

----------


## Andrei Besedin

> Запатентовать что ли кармОметр?


Нам очень нужен ригпометр!
Не цифровой, так хотя бы аналоговый.
Можно неградуированный, как счётчик Гейгера...

И ещё  общемахаянский бодхичиттометр. 

Камала, вам рассказали чушь. Карма - это результаты собственных действий, и если мы её очищаем, то это значит, что у нас уменьшается обусловленность и увеличивается ясность.

Если у кого-то вместо увеличения ясности и понимания наступает наоборот - увеличивается тупость и обусловленность - то он практикует ложный путь или подменяет практику своими фантазиями.

По поводу финансов: судя по тому, что с каждым годом всё больше украинцев и русских могут себе позволить летать в Венесуэлу за получением учений, то с финансами у дзогченпа не всё так плохо...  :Smilie: 

ЗЫ: Ближайшая возможность получать учения Дзогчен от Чогьяла Намкай Норбу будет в августе. 4 августа будет всемирная практика (нужно заранее обратиться в общину и получить разъяснения), 9-15 будет открытая веб-трансляция по теме Дзогчен Лонгсал Намкэй Гьялпо.

----------


## Neroli

> О, вот-вот, Нероли, может дело как раз и в этом? На занятиях "духовными" практиками часто расцветает так называемая материальная лень. Может у них это как раз оно? А почему интересно оно расцветает, может не верное отношение к практике, или сангхе, или дхарме? Может из-за непонимания?


Kamala, не могу знать что там у них такое. Я в себе то плохо разбираюсь. 
Но то, что Дзогчен ни в чем не виноват - это факт. Трудности мы сами себе создаем.




> Нероли, а может будем на ты? Ну или на вы, как удобнее. Токо никаких больших букв, пожалуйста!


Большие буквы еще не самое страшное в сансаре.  :Smilie:  Можно на ты. Или на Ты.  :Smilie:

----------


## Neroli

> Если у вас, не дай бог, на носу гнойный прыщ, вы что предпочтете? Делать полгода компрессы, или разом выдавить его?


Предлагаю ампутировать нос. Чтобы заразе негде было больше расти.  :Wink:

----------


## Kamla

Какие вы радикалы!!

----------


## Бхусуку

> Какие вы радикалы!!


Вы - это кто?

----------


## ullu

Если не правильно практиковать то от чего угодно может поколбасить.

Что бы практиковать дзогчен действительно нужно думать головой ( очень часто своей) и проявлять осознанность. 
Иначе, перепутав например , свободу от привязанностей с распущенностью в поведении и выбрать такой вид "свободы" - потакать всем своим желаниям и закидонам, можно ,конечно , "испортить карму".

----------


## Анатолий Палыч

> Вообще-то считается, что потеря интереса к сансаре это необходимое условие продвижения по пути. Потому, что если вы в сансаре видите только позитивные моменты, то нафига вам практика тогда?
> Именно на потерю интереса к сансаре нацелены даже самые начальные из всех начальных практик Дзог Па Чен По - 4 мысли, отвращающие ум от сансары.
> 
> _"Нет времени на счастье - исчезнуть может вмиг,
> Страдать не хочешь если - страданье Дхармой уничтожь,
> Счастье или горе впереди, узнай его как следствие своих деяний прошлых..."
> 
> Патрул Ринпоче, Сердечное сокровище просветленных._


Если углубляться в крайность нигилизма и резко "потерять интерес" ко всему происходящему в сансаре, в том числе и материальному, и оставаться мирянином (пусть даже и практикующим) и особенно в западном индустриальном мире, не имея еще развитых духовных качеств ( а такие мы все и есть, ведь нам еще далеко до Бодхисаттв :Smilie:  ), то очень скоро истинная мотивация заниматься практикой иссякнет. Человек обозлится на окружающих, "мешающих" его практике, а это уже будет проявление эгоизма и гнев не заставит себя ждать. Далай лама говорит, что обрубать все связи с материальным миром  нецелесообразно и глупо, его блага надо использовать во благо практике и не впадать в  крайности, ведь Буддизм-это Срединный путь. Даже ЕСДЛ носит часы и прилетает в другие страны на самолете, а не добирается пешком, отрицая достижения цивилизации. И многие общины в западных странах существуют благодаря пожертвованиям людей практикующим Дхарму и кроме того неплохо использующих материальные средства (Р.Гир например). Поэтому те, у кого появляется "лень к материальному аспекту" неправильно практикует: человек выполняя  какую-либо работу в конце концов помогает кому-то в чем-то, получая за это деньги, но не привязываясь к идее их постоянного накопления, он приобретает возможность дальнейшей помощи. Главное мотивация, об этом уже столько раз говорили. :Smilie:

----------


## Ersh

Здоровье пропадает с возрастом, финансы начинают волновать ровно настолько, насколько это действительно нужно. А себе нужно все меньше и меньше)))

----------


## Asanga

О финансах последнее время вообще начинаю думать как о факторе, которого никогда не будет хватать.
Вспоминаю себя, когда получая гроши призванного на 2 года офицера и еще имея жену с только что родившемся ребенком как-то умудрился въехать в отдельную квартиру и вообщем-то вполне неплохо существовал.
А теперь вроде и денег на много больше, но зато не дома поскольку ради работы пришлось переехать в Москву и квартира съемная. И вообщем как-то не то чтобы плохо но явно начинаешь понимать что качество жизни зависит от множества факторов кроме денег и здоровья.

----------


## Дмитрий К

> Скажите исходя из опыта, так это, или нет.
> Что это самый жесткий путь в Буддизме.Очень конкретно меняется карма, и что самое ужасное - пропадают финансы, и здоровье. Типа такая своеобразная чистка кармы. было-ли у вас что похожее, практики, или как? Интересуюсь именно о Дзогчен.



А у самых рьяных практиков пропадает не только финансы и здоровье, но и само тело - остаются лишь рожки да ножки. Тьфу, то есть ногти да волосы      :Wink:

----------


## Чагна Дордже

В книге бонского ламы Тендзина Вангьяла Ринпоче "Исцеление формой, энергией и светом" о сущностных элементах практика дзогчен названа основной в развитии элемента "пространство". Цитата из книги рассказывает о том, как трактуется у бонпо этот элемент и какие он может принести "приятности" и "неприятности".Цитата неполная, но вроде этого должно хватить  :Smilie:  .



> Все возникает из пространства, существует в пространстве и растворяется в пространстве. Внутри нас этот священный элемент, пространство, проявляется как ригпа. Переживание — это содержание ригпа, то, что в нем возникает, но при этом переживание и есть не что иное, как ригпа.
> 
> Если элемент пространство в нас уравновешен, в жизни есть место всему: что бы ни возникло, оно находит себе приют. У нас много времени, достаточно эмоциональных способностей, достаточно терпимости. Все переживания уместны, их не слишком много и не слишком мало. Переживания не отделены от нас, но и не завладевают нами полностью. Мы не стремимся получить переживание и не избегаем его, а больше опираемся на самих себя, того, кто получает переживания.
> 
> Человек, у которого преобладает пространство, — «не от мира сего»: у него нет связи с содержимым пространства, то есть с остальными элементами. Это состояние не является объединением с природой ума. Такой человек просто утрачивает связь. Происходит потеря смысла, но не от депрессии, случающейся тогда, когда преобладает земля, а от неглубокой связи с жизнью, из-за которой мы становимся лишенными корней и неприкаянными. Результатом избытка элемента пространство бывает недостаток осознанности, недостаток присутствия. Человек становится потерянным, «теряет контакт» с окружающим миром.
> 
> Если элемента пространство слишком много, это приводит нас к утрате возникающих в пространстве качеств, но если его слишком мало, то все возникающее начинает над нами властвовать. Все кажется прочным и непроницаемым. Небольшие препятствия могут казаться непомерно большими, а большие — совершенно непреодолимыми. Недостаток пространства способствует тому, что другой элемент начинает преобладать и определять наши реакции.

----------


## Ондрий

Бонпо - не буддизм.
С темже успехом можно было написать и про нирдакик.

----------


## Чагна Дордже

А вот бонские ламы советуют своим ученикам обращаться за учениями Дзогчен к буддийским  :Smilie: .

----------


## Andrei Besedin

> Бонпо - не буддизм.


Нынешние бонпо многие буддийские учителя относят к буддийским школам.
Лично слышал это, например, от ламы Сангея Ринпоче из Дрикунг Кагью.

----------


## куру хунг

Да ребят, ,а мнение ЕСДЛ ещё что-то значит? Он уже давно заявляет, что бон нужно считать пятой школой тибетского буддизма.

----------


## Грег

> А вот бонские ламы советуют своим ученикам обращаться за учениями Дзогчен к буддийским .


Дзогчен не принадлежит ни буддизму ни Бон.
Он может даваться в рамках любых учений.
Раньше (в далёкие добуддийские времена) в Боне была своя линия учения Дзогчен, от которой остались некоторые строки писаний.
И нынешние учения и практики Дзогчен в Бон взяты (врозрождены) из буддийской линии учения данного Гарабом Дорже.
Поэтому, нет, по большому счёту, никакой разницы от кого получать учение, лишь бы был компетентный учитель, представляющий аутентичную линию передачи.
К тому же, возможно, что буддийских учителей Дзогчена встретить легче, чем бонских. Хотя... это уже мои догадки  :Smilie: 
А о доверии к Бон кугу хунг уже написал мнение ЕСДЛ.

----------


## Грег

> Бонпо - не буддизм.
> С темже успехом можно было написать и про нирдакик.


Во времена Падмасабхавы - да!
А современный Бон очень много вобрал в себя от буддизма. Поэтому и существует такое мнение ЕСДЛ.
А уж о Дзогчене вообще нет смысла говорить как о буддийском или небуддийском. Это самостоятельное учение, суть которорого может даваться в рамках практически любых учений.
В настоящее время, мы имеем то, что Дзогчен даётся в рамках буддийского учения. Но это не значит, что Дзогчен только буддийское учение.  :Smilie:

----------


## куру хунг

> В настоящее время мы имеем то, что Дзогчен даётся в рамках буддийского учения. Но это не значит, что Дзогчен только буддийское учение.


 Но..., как бы это не казалось противоречием, вышесказанному, Дзогчен-....это всё же буддистское учение. В контексте понимания всех путей освобождения, понимаемого с точки зрения Ати-йоги, как пути вклячающему в себя все колесницы. Наверное малопонятно для последователей причинных колесниц. Но тем не менее, оно так, вот. Лучше сказать, как-то без противоречий нифига не получаеться.

----------


## Ондрий

Согласен со всеми выше-высказавшимися  :Smilie: 

- Бон во времена Падмасамбхавы - не буддийский. Насколько он "похож" на буддизм не мне судить.
- %ы похожести считать у бон, все равно, что считать %ы похожести у какого-нибудь индуиста, на основании того, что "до кучи" получил передачи и от буддистов.  Анагарику все пинают, хотя он получал передачи от совсем разбуддийских Лам. Его школу будем считать 6й традицией?  :Smilie:  Передачи - да, традиция в целом - нет.
- Если ЕСДЛ считает так о бон - я волен считать иначе, вместе со своими Ламами, которые нам рассказывали что бон, это не  буддизм  :Smilie: 
- Ссылаться в этом вопросе на ЕСДЛ, тоже самое что принимать его заявления за руководство к действию относительно того, что "христианам лучше оставаться христианами".
- Убеждать меня тут не нужно (голяк  :Smilie:  ) - подобные завления есть не более чем вынужденно-политические: консолидация тибетского обсчества, тюси-пуси с Западом (про христиан) и прочее.

Осознаю, что тут будут полемизировать на 99% Дзогченцы, т.к. думают, что имеют к бону какое-то отношение. Все братцы понимаю, но не соглашусь  :Smilie:

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Все тут говорят... Дзогчен не относиться ни к буддизму ни к бону и вообще вне рамок какой либо традиции... типа Учение об Изначальном состоянии индивидуума и всё такое.
И все это просто заученные слова услышанные из уст Учителя.

А теперь попробуйте ка мне изложить Дзогчен в рамках христианства, ислама и всего остального... вообще не прибегая к буддийским понятиям... ан нет... не фига у вас друзья не получиться. 

Вот!

Дзогчен - это чисто буддийское Учение и ничто иное и существует он только в рамках буддизма.
(В боне он тоже весь буддийский потому что и бон то ваш это тот же буддизм и все понятия в нем буддийские).

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

> Но..., как бы это не казалось противоречием, вышесказанному, Дзогчен-....это всё же буддистское учение. В контексте понимания всех путей освобождения, понимаемого с точки зрения Ати-йоги, как пути вклячающему в себя все колесницы.


Редкий случай когда я полностью согласен с куру хунгом

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Осознаю, что тут будут полемизировать на 99% Дзогченцы, т.к. думают, что имеют к бону какое-то отношение. Все братцы понимаю, но не соглашусь


А кто ещё может полемизировать?  :Smilie:   :Confused:  
Тот, кто не имеет отношения к учению Дзогчен и не знает того, что в нём говорится?

----------


## Ондрий

.... и казалось бы - а причем тут Дзогчен? Речь шла о бонской традиции в ЦЕЛОМ.

1. Если бонская "традиция" *включает* в себя отдельные будд. практики восходящие к традиц. школам Нингма, Сакья, Гелуг, Кагью, делает ли это ВСЮ традицию буддийской?
2. Современные бонцы отказались от своих "бонских" практик и линий преемственности (которые были во время Гуру Ринпоче) в пользу традицонно-будд. практик?

Если нет - тогда о боне можно говорить не как о чисто-буддиской традиции, а как о небуддийской традиции *содержащей отдельные практики традиц. будд. школ* (неважно какое кол-во этих практик и линий)

Кроме того, так говорят традиционные Ламы, которые не обременены политическими обязательствами и могут себе позволить говорить прямо, не оглядываясь на реакцию со стороны "общественного мнения".

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Дзогчен - это чисто буддийское Учение и ничто иное и существует он только в рамках буддизма.


Да, Дзогчен - это буддийское учение. Он существует в рамках буддизма и использует буддийские понятия и символику.
И буддийская Тантра, к примеру, использует индуистских божеств, но это не говорит, что буддийская Тантра - Индуизм.
Но эти божества, - не суть буддизма. Эот методы на пути.
Тоже самое можно сказать и о буддийских понятиях и буддийской символике в Дзогчене. Это не суть Дзогчена. Это суть, выраженная через буддийские понятия и буддийские символы.
Такое моё мнение. Но, всё-таки я считаю, что оно небезосновательно и основывается на словах учителей Дзогчена.
Не зря ННР говорит о возможности практиковать Дзогчен небуддистами.

----------


## Ондрий

> Не зря ННР говорит о возможности практиковать Дзогчен небуддистами.


А можно подробностей? Что значит "небуддистами"?

----------


## Грег

> .... и казалось бы - а причем тут Дзогчен? Речь шла о бонской традиции в ЦЕЛОМ.
> ...


А при том, что тема о Дзогчене  :Smilie: . И при том, что вопрос о аутентичности Бон, как буддийского учения звучал в рамка Дзогчена.
Тензин Вангьял - учитель Дзогчена.
И если считается, что учение Дзогчен существовало за много тысяч лет до учения Будды (буддизма), и его краткие строки до сих пор имеются в бонской традиции, то, что?, из этого следует, что Дзогчен - чисто буддийское учение? Что Бон не имеет к нему никакого отношения?

Вот при том тут Дзогчен...  :Smilie:

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

Сергей, Дорже Дугаров прав: Вы можете изложить учение Дзогчен в рамках христианства и ислама?

----------


## Ондрий

> И если считается, что учение Дзогчен существовало за много тысяч лет до учения Будды


Понимаю... чем древнее, тем "настоящее"  :Wink: . Священный Желтый предок.
Это все вопросы веры. Мы не их обсуждаем, а наличие у бона "признаков" буддизма.

Хочу напомнить про вопрос - что значит "практиковать Дзогчен небуддистами."? Что такое "небуддисты" в этом контексте?

----------


## Грег

> А можно подробностей? Что значит "небуддистами"?


Да что хочешь может значить.  :Smilie:  Любого человека может значить, если у него есть соответствующее понимание и способность это понять.
Дзогчен - это учение об освобождении ума. И его суть выражается в трёх заветах Гараба Дорже. В них ни строчки нет ни о буддизме, ни о страдании, ни о каких бы ни было других буддийских понятиях. И в то же время, эти 3 завета включают всё! И буддизм, и страдание, и всё остальное.
Читайте тексты ННР, к примеру, Он говорит о возможности практики Дзогчена небуддистами.

----------


## Грег

> Сергей, Дорже Дугаров прав: Вы можете изложить учение Дзогчен в рамках христианства и ислама?


1. Я не учитель, чтобы излагать учения, но мне достаточно того, что я вижу в Дзогчене.
2. Я уже говорил с вами об этом. И более у меня нет желания это делать  :Smilie: . (прошу не обижаться, просто смысла нет).
3. Совсем не обязательно излагать учение Дзогчен в рамках христианства и ислама. Его суть уже содержит всё, чтобы его практиковать любому.
Правда не с точки зрения вакхабизма или бытового христианства.  :Smilie: 
4. Вопрос лично к Вам, Михаил, (я повторю) - что вы знаете о Дзогчене, что рассуждать прав Дорже Дугаров или не прав (только не нужно делать вывод, будто я выражаю недоверие мнению Дорже Дугарова  :Smilie: ).

----------


## Ондрий

Не увиливайте  :Smilie:  -  я спрашивал вас - книги ННР я могу прочитать и сам.

----------


## Alert

//Да ребят, ,а мнение ЕСДЛ ещё что-то значит? Он уже давно заявляет, что бон нужно считать пятой школой тибетского буддизма.//

ЕСДЛ этого нигде не говорил! Вы добавили к его словам одно лишнее слово.

----------


## Ондрий

Ок. задам "наводящие вопросы"  :Smilie: 

Посмею предположить, что "небуддист" это тот, кто не принимал Прибежища в 3х Драгоценностях. Оно?

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Это все вопросы веры. Мы не их обсуждаем, а наличие у бона "признаков" буддизма.
> ...


Да нет, shubhar, мы обсуждаем Бонский Дзогчен, а лично вы обсуждаете наличие у бона "признаков" буддизма  :Smilie: .
Поторю - речь о Боне зашла после упоминания отрывка Бонского учителя Дзогчена.
И это отнюдь не вопрос веры  :Smilie: .

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> Совсем не обязательно излагать учение Дзогчен в рамках христианства и ислама. Его суть уже содержит всё, чтобы его практиковать любому.


Сергей, мы действительно уже не раз обсуждали подобные темы.
Всё довольно просто: монотеист не может практиковать Дхарму Будды, даже в форме Дзогчен. В противном случае монотеист перестаёт быть монотеистом. :Smilie:

----------


## Ондрий

> Да нет, shubhar, мы обсуждаем Бонский Дзогчен, а лично вы обсуждаете наличие у бона "признаков" буддизма .


я заявил, что бон - не буддизм. О "признаках" начали говорить другие.

Так кто же будет этот "небуддист"?

----------


## Грег

> Сергей, мы действительно уже не раз обсуждали подобные темы.
> Всё довольно просто: монотеист не может практиковать Дхарму Будды, даже в форме Дзогчен. В противном случае монотеист перестаёт быть монотеистом.


Михаил, я не буду с вами ничено обсуждать, извините.
Если хотите, пошлите письмо ННР и скажите ему, чтобы таких вещей он больше не говорил.

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> Михаил, я не буду с вами ничено обсуждать, извините.
> Если хотите, пошлите письмо ННР и скажите ему, чтобы таких вещей он больше не говорил.


Взаимно приношу свои глубочайшие извинения, но всё-таки прошу Вас не интерпретировать слишком вольно слова ННР.

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Так кто же будет этот "небуддист"?


Так и будет  :Smilie:  - небуддист.
Принятие прибежища в Дзогчене означает, что ты принял решение следовать учению и получил прямое ознакомление.
Статус буддист/небуддист не важен в Дзогчене - это не суть.
Суть - в Ригпа. А Ригпа не принадлежит одним буддистам.

----------


## Грег

> Взаимно приношу свои глубочайшие извинения, но всё-таки прошу Вас не интерпретировать слишком вольно слова ННР.


Михаил, вы хотите продолжить беседу?
Хорошо, но только после того, как вы ответите на мои вопросы, уже не раз мною и другими вам заданные и вами проигнорированные:

1. Что вы знаете о Дзогчен и о сути учения Дзогчен?
2. Вы получали прямое ознакомление?
3. Вы готовы к тому, что суть учения может не совпасть с вашими о ней представлениями?

Если вы считаете эти вопросы неважными, то и дискутировать не имеет никакого смысла.

----------


## Ондрий

> Суть - в Ригпа. А Ригпа не принадлежит одним буддистам.


изречение в стиле - "суть в уме/пустоте/ясном_свете/, а ум/и_прочее не принадлежит буддистам"

Впрочем, косвенно вы ответили на вопрос  :Smilie: . Спасибо.

P.S. хоть и не ко мне был вопрос - *решительно* не согласен аргументировать в стиле "А ты был под Кандагаром?!!"

Хочу напомнить, что обсуждается степень "буддийскости" бона, как параллельный вопрос треда (видимо таки оффтопик, хотя Дзогценцы говорят, что нет  :Smilie:  )

----------


## Грег

> ... но всё-таки прошу Вас не интерпретировать слишком вольно слова ННР.


Я хотя бы (правда это тоже не показатель  :Smilie: ) уже нахожусь одной ногой в аду, а другой на небесах (образно), благодаря тому, что уже вступил на путь, как та змея в стебле бамбука. И пытаюсь практиковать.
И от правильности понимания сути учения УЖЕ зависит то, куда попадёт моя вторая нога.
А какое вы имеете отношение к учению Дзогчен, чтобы рассуждать вольно я интерпретироват слова Ринпоче или не вольно? Далее см. мои вопросы к вам.

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> 1. Что вы знаете о Дзогчен и о сути учения Дзогчен?
> 2. Вы получали прямое ознакомление?
> 3. Вы готовы к тому, что суть учения может не совпасть с вашими о ней представлениями?
> 
> Если вы считаете эти вопросы неважными, то и дискутировать не имеет никакого смысла.


Уважаемый Сергей! Если Вы помните, то эти вопросы Вы мне задавали неоднократно, а я на них неоднократно отвечал. :Smilie: 

Дискутировать же не вижу смысла совсем по другой причине: потому что Вы отрицаете безусловное значение Четырёх Печатей и трёх базовых признаков буддизма. Подобное отрицание несовместимо с Дхармой Будды,  какой бы буддийской традиции мы с Вами ни следовали.

----------


## Грег

> Уважаемый Сергей! Если Вы помните, то эти вопросы Вы мне задавали неоднократно, а я на них неоднократно отвечал.
> .


Не было ни одного ответа кроме смешных рожиц.

Михаил, я уже просил вас - не обращайтесь ко мне ни с какими вопросами. я просто не смогу дать вам ответ на них (это касается только вопросов ко мне лично).
Можете комментировать мои посты - это ваше право, но если вы ждёте моей реакции, то я не буду на них отвечать.

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> Не было ни одного ответа кроме смешных рожиц.


Вы запамятовали, а под Кандагаром я не был. :Smilie: 




> Михаил, я уже просил вас - не обращайтесь ко мне ни с какими вопросами. я просто не смогу дать вам ответ на них


Да я вижу. Уж извиняйте. :Smilie:

----------


## куру хунг

> изречение в стиле - "суть в уме/пустоте/ясном_свете/, а ум/и_прочее не принадлежит буддистам"
> 
> Впрочем, косвенно вы ответили на вопрос . Спасибо.
> 
> P.S. хоть и не ко мне был вопрос - *решительно* не согласен аргументировать в стиле "А ты был под Кандагаром?!!"
> 
> Хочу напомнить, что обсуждается степень "буддийскости" бона, как параллельный вопрос треда (видимо таки оффтопик, хотя Дзогценцы говорят, что нет  )


 Здрасте. а быть под Кандагаром, это только-получит прямое ознакомление?. А почему быть под Кандагаром- не может значить, а принимащ ли ты прибежище в Будде, Дхарме , Сангхе. То есть те кто не согласен, с Сутрическим толкованием трёх Драгоценностей, автоматом выбывают из буддистов. Я к примеру могу припомнить 5-6  толкований Трёх Драгоценностей. Кто в тибетской традиции должен их знать.

----------


## куру хунг

> Понимаю... чем древнее, тем "настоящее" . Священный Желтый предок.
> Это все вопросы веры. Мы не их обсуждаем, а наличие у бона "признаков" буддизма.
> 
> Хочу напомнить про вопрос - что значит "практиковать Дзогчен небуддистами."? Что такое "небуддисты" в этом контексте?


 Древность здесь не причём. Не надо примитивизировать оппонентов. 
Хотя бы ещё т потому, что тибетская традиция, не сводит все учения.даже уровня Тантры, к историческому Будде Шакьямуни. Надеюсь с этим спорить не станешь. Почему так сложно предположить, что большинство тантр Ваджраяны, не имеют в конечном счёте, какой-то пространственной и временной привязки?
 А практиковать Дзогчен небуддистами я думаю значит только следующее, что Дзогчен практиковали и практикуют, в разных временах и и мирах, вне зависимости наличия у их последовавтелей текстов Трипитаки(да и это невохможно если хорошенько подумать). И наверное потенциальную возможность здесь и у нас так же практиковать Дзогчен, не обусловливаясь учением Сутры. Хотя так же не припоминаю, что б ННР, говорил что у него есть ученики с воззрение монотеизма к при меру, и что они практикуют Дзогчен, да и сам себе представить это честно говоря не могу. И инача ННР не давал бы в базовом уровне столько практик уровня Сутры и Тантры.

----------


## Грег

> ...
> 
> P.S. хоть и не ко мне был вопрос - *решительно* не согласен аргументировать в стиле "А ты был под Кандагаром?!!"
> ...


Я попробую пояснить.
В учении Дзогчен , так скажем, не считается важным какое-либо интеллектуальное знание.
Важным считается прямое ознакомление и нахождение в созерцании.
Любые рассуждения человека, без посвящения и не пытающего практиковать (не получившего опыта переживания) не значат в Дзогчене почти ничего.
Поэтому, рассуждения человека, не практикующего Дзогчен и не получившего прямое ознакомление и не присоединившегося к линии передачи, не основаны ни на чём.

Насколько я понимаю, у человека, которому были заданы эти вопросы "о Кандагаре", нет ничего из того, что я перечислил и, тем не менее, "правильные" выводы он делает и "правильное" понимание высказывает.

----------


## куру хунг

> Согласен со всеми выше-высказавшимися 
> 
> .
> - Если ЕСДЛ считает так о бон - я волен считать иначе, вместе со своими Ламами, которые нам рассказывали что бон, это не  буддизм 
> - Ссылаться в этом вопросе на ЕСДЛ, тоже самое что принимать его заявления за руководство к действию относительно того, что "христианам лучше оставаться христианами".
> - Убеждать меня тут не нужно (голяк  ) - подобные завления есть не более чем вынужденно-политические: консолидация тибетского обсчества, тюси-пуси с Западом (про христиан) и прочее.


 Андрей, я думаю заявления ЕСДЛ, о политкорректности относительно христиан, и о причислении бон к буддистской традиция, не заявления одного порядка т.е.,обьяснимые с желанием консолидировать тибетцев и не конфликтовать с Западом. Бон был и так серьёзно интегрирован в буддистскую традицию и до изгнания тибетцев на Запад. И особо бонцам то отделяться некуда в нынешней ситуации, если разобраться. Да достаточно Того же Тендзина Вангьяла почитать, что бы понять, что об отличиях там говорить не имеет особого смысла. 
 Андрей , а не боишся, что такими темпами, "твои Ламы", начнут скоро говорить, что нингма , сакья и кагью- это не буддизм. А там уж не далеко будет и до того что и про ЕСДЛ скажут -что он небуддист.

----------


## ullu

Практиковать дзогчен может кто угодно, другое дело что очень сложно продолжать верить в наличие самосущего единого начала , доподлинно на собственном опыте убедившись в том, что такого не существует.

----------


## Грег

> ...
>  А практиковать Дзогчен небуддистами я думаю значит только следующее, что Дзогчен практиковали и практикуют, в разных временах и и мирах, вне зависимости наличия у их последовавтелей текстов Трипитаки(да и это невохможно если хорошенько подумать). И наверное потенциальную возможность здесь и у нас так же практиковать Дзогчен, не обусловливаясь учением Сутры.
> ...


И это  :Smilie: .

И это:




> Намкай Норбу Ринпоче. Шестнадцать вопросов учителю дзогчена.
> ...
> Как по отношению к Воззрению, Медитации и Поведению, так и по отношению к Плоду Дзогчен следует понимать как состояние самоосвобождения от всех ограничений. 
> Поэтому он и получил распространение во всех тибетских школах. *Но знание Дзогчен не может быть ограничено различными буддийскими традициями и 
> учением Бон, так как оно может родиться в любом человеке, будь он индуистом, христианином, мусульманином и т.д., будь он материалистом или полным атеистом. И это потому, что Дзогчен - просто состояние, которое заставляет развиваться сознание индивидуума. Все различные виды религий, философий, обществ, народов могут найти в нем место.* 
> Человек любой религиозной или социальной принадлежности, который практикует Дзогчен, - есть дзогченпа, что не обязывает его изменить свою принадлежность и становиться последователем Дзогчена. Почему? Потому что истинное состояние знания Дзогчен не признает никаких ограничений и не дает впасть в сектантство. 
> Тот, кто следует этому пути, не обусловливаясь установленными ограничениями в поведении, направляется к принципу самоосвобождения. 
> Если мы изучим биографии Высших Держателей Знания Дзогчен, мы сможем констатировать, что в самом начале они следовали буддийскому учению и стали 
> учеными. Но впоследствии в поисках глубокого смысла истинного существования они пришли к учению самоосвобождения и смогли, таким образом, реализоваться как Держатели Знания. Некоторые начинали, следуя путем Бона, глубоко изучив различные учения и затем открыв драгоценное учение Дзогчен, достигли уровня "Держателя Знания". Примеров такого рода достаточно много. 
> ...

----------


## куру хунг

Вот именно, Сергей:*Если мы изучим биографии Высших Держателей Знания Дзогчен, мы сможем констатировать, что в самом начале они следовали буддийскому учению и стали.* Важное на мой взгляд уточнение:
_В самом начале_ . Мне кажеться не уточняя этот момент, ты часто и вызываешь праведный гнев у своих оппонентов. И они по своему правы.
 Не могу себе представить, что имея в основе какую либо форму монотеистического воззрения, можно как=то успешно продвигаться по Пути Ати-йоги.

----------


## Грег

> Вот именно, Сергей:*Если мы изучим биографии Высших Держателей Знания Дзогчен, мы сможем констатировать, что в самом начале они следовали буддийскому учению и стали.*


Так есть, на мой взляд, разница между Высшими Держателями Знания Дзогчен и простыми практиками.
И в этом нет ничего удивительного. Я ведь уже говорил, что Дзогчен в наше время даётся в рамках буддийского учения. Неудивительно, что и Держатели Знания оттуда же.

----------


## Грег

> ...
> _В самом начале_ . Мне кажеться не уточняя этот момент, ты часто и вызываешь праведный гнев у своих оппонентов. И они по своему правы.
>  Не могу себе представить, что имея в основе какую либо форму монотеистического воззрения, можно как=то успешно продвигаться по Пути Ати-йоги.


Да я знаю...  :Smilie: 
Легче сказать  - вот ЭТИ - наши (буддисты), а вот ЭТИ - не наши (тиртхики, ичхантрики и т.д. ...).
Всё сразу становится на свои места  :Smilie: ,  - ЭТО - правильно, а ЭТО - неправильно.

Выскажу, конечно, крамольную мысль  :Smilie: , но, ИМХО, "истинное состояние знания Дзогчен" не зависит, по большому счёту, ни от веры в Бога, ни от веры в несуществование Бога. А зависит от того, открыл ли в себе индивид "истинное состояние", или не открыл.
В Дзогчене говорится, что для этого не нужно ничего менять, нужно просто находиться в этом состоянии.

----------


## куру хунг

Возможно ты и прав. Но возможно это как раз темы, так сказать не для широкого пользования. Лично когда я сомневаюсь хоть на 1%, что не для широкого, то молчу и не отвечаю. Так оно пожалуй лучше.

----------


## Грег

> Возможно ты и прав. Но возможно это как раз темы, так сказать не для широкого пользования. Лично когда я сомневаюсь хоть на 1%, что не для широкого, то молчу и не отвечаю. Так оно пожалуй лучше.


Да почти всё написанное в этой теме (и не только в этой  :Smilie: ) о Дзогчен "не для широкого пользования".
Лучше вообще помалкивать, но тут есть другая засада - будут говорить, что секта шифруется  :Smilie: , что, в общем-то периодически и происходит на форуме. Ну и другие "догадки  :Smilie: ."

----------


## куру хунг

Ну что тут сказать? Разве что- хрен редьки не слаще.

----------


## Грег

а с другой стороны - ведь ничего более того, что написано, в общедоступных книгах ННР, к примеру, тут нет. Та же общая информация.
Только из уст ННР она звучит авторитетно и правильно, а у простого практика всё неправильно, ведь это его трактовка, а он - лицо неавторитетное...

----------


## Грег

> Практиковать дзогчен может кто угодно, другое дело что очень сложно продолжать верить в наличие самосущего единого начала , доподлинно на собственном опыте убедившись в том, что такого не существует.


Да какая разница - веришь ты или не веришь.
Суть Дзогчен совсем в другом - открыл ты в себе "истинное состояние Дзогчен" или не открыл.
Я уже где-то говорил очередную крамольную мысль, что привязанность к  вере в отсутствие самосущего единого начала, так же вредна, как и обратное.
И это не моя личная мысль!
В "истинном" смысле нельзя сказать ни о существовании, ни о несуществовании.

----------


## Грег

> ...
> а не боишся, что такими темпами, "твои Ламы", начнут скоро говорить, что нингма , сакья и кагью- это не буддизм. А там уж не далеко будет и до того что и про ЕСДЛ скажут -что он небуддист.


Хотел бы ещё заметить, ЕСДЛ - практик и учитель Дзогчена, хоть и нечасто он даёт Дзогчен, впрочем, забот у него и так полно.
Так что, взгляды у него могут быть гораздо шире, чем просто политкорректность  :Smilie: .
А насчёт того, что ЕСДЛ могут назвать небуддистом  :Smilie: , приведу в пример 5-го Далай-ламу - только в 19-м, кажись, веке стало известно, что он практиковал Дзогчен - приходилось скрывать от своих во время жизни  :Smilie: .

----------


## Ондрий

> Андрей, я думаю заявления ЕСДЛ, о политкорректности относительно христиан, и о причислении бон к буддистской традиция, не заявления одного порядка т.е.,обьяснимые с желанием консолидировать тибетцев и не конфликтовать с Западом.


а я думаю иначе  :Wink: 



> Бон был и так серьёзно интегрирован в буддистскую традицию и до изгнания тибетцев на Запад. И особо бонцам то отделяться некуда в нынешней ситуации, если разобраться. Да достаточно Того же Тендзина Вангьяла почитать, что бы понять, что об отличиях там говорить не имеет особого смысла.


Просьба к оппонентам -  не сводить мой вопрос к знатокам бона в рамки критики Дзогчена и его легитимности и буддийскости.

Мой тезис был - бон не есть буддизм.
Почему? На основании того, что:
- при Гуру Ринпоче с боном велость ммм... скажем так "идеологическое противостояние".
- сами бонцы противились приходу Дхармы из Индии.

Мне сказали, что сейчас это не так. Что бон принял в себя всю будд. аттрибутику и терминологию и цели и практики и все прочее.

Дзыннннььь!!!

Повторю к знактокам вопрос, который прост как сапог - наколько бон стал буддийсим? От каких буддийских линий преемственности и школ что было привнесено? Отказались ли бонцы от "старых" практик в пользу "ново-принятых" буддийских?

И вообще что теперь значит фраза которую мне тут сказали:
"раньше бон был другим, а теперь тоже буддийский"?



> Андрей , а не боишся, что такими темпами, "твои Ламы", начнут скоро говорить, что нингма , сакья и кагью- это не буддизм. А там уж не далеко будет и до того что и про ЕСДЛ скажут -что он небуддист.


Сегодня слушает он джаз, а завтра Родину продаст!! (С) из недавнего прошлого  :Wink: 

Не боюсь Игорь - потому что "мои Ламы" имеют линии передачи, восходящие к Кагью, Сакья, Нингма. Аргумент не удался  :Smilie:

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> Здрасте. а быть под Кандагаром, это только-получит прямое ознакомление?. А почему быть под Кандагаром- не может значить, а принимащ ли ты прибежище в Будде, Дхарме , Сангхе. То есть те кто не согласен, с Сутрическим толкованием трёх Драгоценностей, автоматом выбывают из буддистов. Я к примеру могу припомнить 5-6  толкований Трёх Драгоценностей. Кто в тибетской традиции должен их знать.


Игорь, я думаю, что это даже не вопрос прямого введения и сутрического буддизма, а вопрос Дхармы и не-дхармы. Укажи мне хотя бы на одного верующего христианина и правоверного мусульманина, которые понимали бы Дзогчен (Дхарму Будды) и пребывали в Ригпа. Это просто нонсенс и абсурд. В таком случае, все дискуссии Будды Шакьямуни с брахманами (и все упоминания в Сутрах и Тантрах о тиртхиках и млеччхах) становятся бессмысленными. Человек, отрицающий Четыре Печати, не может следовать Дхарме Будды; он может как угодно называть свою практику, но это не будет Дхарма. Ведь это очевидно, ИМХО - это теософия и нью-эйдж. ННР говорит об урождённых христианах, мусульманах и т.д., но ни в коем случае не о тех, кто разделяет и исповедует христианские и мусульманские догматы. Последние следуют своей дорогой, которая не равна Благородному Восьмеричному Пути и Пути Тантр.

P. S.  Сам образ не слишком удачен. Как-то некошерно нам, братьям-буддистам, посещать места под Кандагаром. Не ходите под Кандагар, суфиями станете. :Smilie:

----------


## Ондрий

Ты - чечен!!! Какой Дзогчен?!!
(С) Пелевин
 :Smilie:

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

Вот, проблема:

проплыть между Сциллой политкорректности и Харибдой фундаментальности... :Smilie:

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Повторю к знактокам вопрос, который прост как сапог - наколько бон стал буддийсим?
> ...


Думается мне, что настолько, что глава школы Гелуг считает, что его можно назвать 5-й буддийской школой в Тибете.  :Smilie:

----------


## Бхусуку

> Думается мне, что настолько, что глава школы Гелуг считает, что его можно назвать 5-й буддийской школой в Тибете.


Нет, ЕСДЛ не говорил "5-й буддийской школой Тибета", он сказал: "является 5-й традиционной школой Тибета". Почувствуйте разницу!

----------


## Грег

> Нет, ЕСДЛ не говорил "5-й буддийской школой Тибета", он сказал: "является 5-й традиционной школой Тибета". Почувствуйте разницу!


Да, прошу прощения за неправильную трактовку.

----------


## куру хунг

Да , наверно это я лоханулся. Но все таки кажись где-то в другом месте он говорил о боне как буддистской традиции. Может кто вспомнит и подскажет?.

----------


## куру хунг

> а я думаю иначе 
> 
> Мой тезис был - бон не есть буддизм.
> Почему? На основании того, что:
> - при Гуру Ринпоче с боном велость ммм... скажем так "идеологическое противостояние".
> - сами бонцы противились приходу Дхармы из Индии.
> 
> Мне сказали, что сейчас это не так. Что бон принял в себя всю будд. аттрибутику и терминологию и цели и практики и все прочее.
> 
> ...


 Да это противостояние сильно преувеличено и мифологизированно. Нам оно известно в основном из преданий, как Гуру Римпоче, подчинял себе бонских демонов. Такое же мифическое как с китайцем Хашангом. И где не противились? В Индии с брахманами та же история была. 
Просто часть бонских традиций больше всех ,имевшихся на то время, сохранила суть и 
аутентинтичностиь учений сохранившихся от Будд предшевствоваших Будде Шакьямуни. И поэтому достаточно быстро и легко симбезировались с Учениями принесёнными в Тибет Гуру Римпоче. Бон не был таким цельным, и наверное по внешней противоречивости напоминал сегодняшний Буддизм.
 Атрибутика у него и терминология как раз меньше изменились, чем цели и практики. Судя по всему, в боне сохранились линии передач как именно бонские ,так имеються и новоприобретённые, так же имеються тертоны. Но повторюсь-по сути они идентичны. По крайней мере по утверждениям Тензин Вангьяла и ННР.

----------


## куру хунг

> Игорь, я думаю, что это даже не вопрос прямого введения и сутрического буддизма, а вопрос Дхармы и не-дхармы. 
> )


 Так вот Михаил. Весьма часто представители сутрического будизма признают только одну трактовку Трёх Драгоценностей-Будда , Дхарма, Сангха. А иные понимания трёх Драгоценностей(точнее обьектов Прибежища), в расчёт не принимаються, и сторонники иного понимания(допустим Гуру, Дэва, Дакини), так же обьявляються естественно еретиками и тиртхиками. А их Учение не-Дхармой Будды.
 Да и четыре Печати как критерии принадлежности к Дхарме Будды появились, если я ничего не путаю, лет 500-800 спустя после паринирваны Шакьямуни. И сформулировал их Нагарджнуна(для тхеравадинов вообще по-моему мифический персонаж, как Самантабхадра к примеру). И вопрос как же до Нагарджнуны, буддисты самоидентифицировались? :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## ullu

> Да какая разница - веришь ты или не веришь.
> Суть Дзогчен совсем в другом - открыл ты в себе "истинное состояние Дзогчен" или не открыл.


Суть дзогчен может и в этом, но суть христианства в том, что бы верить в бога.
Невозможно , зная свою истинную природу на вкус, продолжать верить в наличие самосуществующего единого начала.
Перестав верить в таковую вы автоматически перестаете быть христианином. Так что невозомжно практиковать дзогчен и оставаться при этом христианином.
Поскольку практика дзогчен начинается с узнавания своего истинного состояния.

----------


## ullu

С другой стороны , буча раздута вообще по идиотскому поводу. 
рекомендации Тендзина Вангьяла первосходны и ничем не противоречат буддийскому учению и в том числе учению дзогчен. 
А тот кто этого не понимает а может только как попугай твердить это не буддизм а бон, это не буддизм а бон...тот сам себе злобный Буратино.

----------


## Ондрий

> Думается мне, что настолько, что глава школы Гелуг считает, что его можно назвать 5-й буддийской школой в Тибете.


Глава школы Гелуг - Гаден Типа Ринпоче. Не ЕСДЛ.

----------


## Ондрий

> Нет, ЕСДЛ не говорил "5-й буддийской школой Тибета", он сказал: "является 5-й традиционной школой Тибета". Почувствуйте разницу!


Вот это и есть ключевой момент!!!Чем там занимаются граждане тибетцы, каким таким боном и кто и кому там злой буратино - меня волнует не более чем Попполь-Вух. У "нас" с тибетскими попполь-вухцами разные цели и методы.

P.S. имхо 4 печати в махаяне и хинаяне несколько отличаются определением 3й печати. В махаяне - пустотность.

ullu права - буча поднялась по дурацкому поводу. Я хотел узнать немного про современную трактовку бона, раз мне сказали, что я не прав и бон все-таки есть буддизм, а меня опять посчитали анти-Дзогченцем.  :Smilie:

----------


## Ондрий

> В Индии с брахманами та же история была. Просто часть бонских традиций больше всех ,имевшихся на то время, сохранила суть и аутентинтичностиь учений сохранившихся от Будд предшевствоваших Будде Шакьямуни.


Какая "так же" история?  :EEK!:   Ригведа и Упанишады с Брахманами и Пуранами - есть остатки учения предыдущего Будды????
(Шютка,.. я понимаю, что ты имел ввиду другое  :Smilie: )




> И поэтому достаточно быстро и легко симбезировались с Учениями принесёнными в Тибет Гуру Римпоче.


Такую же почти трактовку я и имею для себя. Пришел Гуру Ринпоче - увидал, о!! Что-то похожее на махамудру. По крайней мере терминологию оттуда (от бона) взял. Немного переобозначил цели/средствА, сдобрил новыми индийскими специями - и, вот он, Тибетский Буддийский Дзогчен!

----------


## Грег

> С другой стороны , буча раздута вообще по идиотскому поводу. 
> рекомендации Тендзина Вангьяла первосходны и ничем не противоречат буддийскому учению и в том числе учению дзогчен. 
> А тот кто этого не понимает а может только как попугай твердить это не буддизм а бон, это не буддизм а бон...тот сам себе злобный Буратино.


Что значит "не противоречат ... *в том числе* учению дзогчен".  :Smilie: 
Разве это не сам Дзогчен?

----------


## Грег

> ...
> ullu права - буча поднялась по дурацкому поводу. Я хотел узнать немного про современную трактовку бона, раз мне сказали, что я не прав и бон все-таки есть буддизм, а меня опять посчитали анти-Дзогченцем.


Да, приношу извинения  :Smilie: , про тибетский Бон мало знаю, знаю только про бонский Дзогчен (впрочем, ни о чём другом я и не говорил) со слов ННР и Тензина Вангьяла.

PS. Да кто'ж вас посчитал-то?  :Smilie: 
Ну, не знаете вы чего-то о Дзогчен. Ну так вы им и не занимаетесь  :Smilie: 
Ничего страшного.

Есть книга ННР "Друг, Дэу и Бон". О тибетских религиях. Есть и в электронном виде.

----------


## Грег

> Глава школы Гелуг - Гаден Типа Ринпоче. Не ЕСДЛ.


Приношу извинения!

----------


## Бхусуку

Бон - это не Дзогчен. Дзогчен когда-то был в Боне, но сейчас его там нет. Простите за радикальное высказывание, но именно так говорил Намкай Норбу.

----------


## Бхусуку

> Есть книга ННР "Друг, Дэу и Бон". О тибетских религиях. Есть и в электронном виде.


Эта книга о верованиях. Скорее о шаманистких остатках Бона в современном Тибете и его влиянии на буддизм. А не о религиях таковых.

----------


## Грег

> Бон - это не Дзогчен. Дзогчен когда-то был в Боне, но сейчас его там нет. Простите за радикальное высказывание, но именно так говорил Намкай Норбу.


А никто и не говорил, что бон - это Дзогчен.
Говорилось только, что в Боне есть своя линия Дзогчен, от которой на данный момент мало что осталось (но всё же осталось  :Smilie: ).
Дзогчен уже *опять* есть в Боне благодаря Гарабу Дорже  :Smilie:  и даже есть учителя Дзогчена в бонской традиции - читайте бонского учителя Тензина Вангьяла.

----------


## Грег

> Эта книга о верованиях. Скорее о шаманистких остатках Бона в современном Тибете и его влиянии на буддизм. А не о религиях таковых.


религии.. верования... - не суть...
Другого ничего предложить не могу  :Smilie:

----------


## Бхусуку

> Какая "так же" история?   Ригведа и Упанишады с Брахманами и Пуранами - есть остатки учения предыдущего Будды????
> (Шютка,.. я понимаю, что ты имел ввиду другое )
> 
> Такую же почти трактовку я и имею для себя. Пришел Гуру Ринпоче - увидал, о!! Что-то похожее на махамудру. По крайней мере терминологию оттуда (от бона) взял. Немного переобозначил цели/средствА, сдобрил новыми индийскими специями - и, вот он, Тибетский Буддийский Дзогчен!


Нет, не так. Гуру Ринпоче пригласили учить. И в зависимости от обстоятельств он проявлял разные формы и давал разные учения. Деяния будд - это не только улыбка до ушей, это ещё и подчинение, устрашение и т.д.
Поэтому, если что-то мешало Учению, Гуру Ринпоче использовал свои способности для устранения этой причины. Из истории ясно, что Гуру Ринпоче ничего из Бона не брал. Он просто не запрещал делать ритуалы, если они не были связаны с причинением вреда живым существам. И поступил мудро. Ведь школа Ньингмапа никогда не воевала за власть, да и то, что тогда называлось властью, она легко уступила жадущим ея.

----------


## Бхусуку

> А никто и не говорил, что бон - это не Дзогчен.
> Говорилось только, что в Боне есть своя линия Дзогчен, от которой на данный момент мало что осталось (но всё же осталось ).
> Дзогчен уже *опять* есть в Боне благодаря Гарабу Дорже  - читайте бонского учителя Тензина Вангьяла.


Ничего не слышал о Гарабе Дордже в Боне. Опа, приплыли... Это где такое написано?

----------


## Ондрий

> Нет, не так. Гуру Ринпоче пригласили учить. И в зависимости от обстоятельств он проявлял разные формы и давал разные учения. Деяния будд - это не только улыбка до ушей, это ещё и подчинение, устрашение и т.д.


Все так, речь не идет об "улыбке до ушей", это вам что-то показалось - да, его пригласили учить Дхарме и он учил. Он учил Дзогчену или нет?

----------


## Грег

> Ничего не слышал о Гарабе Дордже в Боне. Опа, приплыли... Это где такое написано?


Прошу прощения за краткость изложения.  :Smilie: 
Та традиция Дзогчен которая есть в наше время идёт от Гараба Дорже.
Благодаря тому, что Гараб Дорже дал множество учений и тантр Дзогчена стало возможным (ввиду их наличия) возродить утраченные практики в бонской линии Дзогчен идущей не от Гараба Дорже.
О Гарабе Дорже там действительно не говорится.

Теперь более корректно?  :Smilie:

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> Так вот Михаил. Весьма часто представители сутрического будизма признают только одну трактовку Трёх Драгоценностей-Будда , Дхарма, Сангха. А иные понимания трёх Драгоценностей(точнее обьектов Прибежища), в расчёт не принимаються, и сторонники иного понимания(допустим Гуру, Дэва, Дакини), так же обьявляються естественно еретиками и тиртхиками. А их Учение не-Дхармой Будды.
>  Да и четыре Печати как критерии принадлежности к Дхарме Будды появились, если я ничего не путаю, лет 500-800 спустя после паринирваны Шакьямуни. И сформулировал их Нагарджнуна(для тхеравадинов вообще по-моему мифический персонаж, как Самантабхадра к примеру). И вопрос как же до Нагарджнуны, буддисты самоидентифицировались?


Игорь, я несколько о другом... Здесь уже не в одном треде обсуждались критерии Дхармы Будды и буддизма; вот тут изложено наиболее ёмко:
http://buddhist.ru/board/showthread.php?s=&threadid=52

Что же касается самоидентификации буддистов, то это прежде всего принятие и понимание Четырёх Благородных Истин и следование Благородному Восьмеричному Пути. В различных буддийских школах и направлениях могут расставляться разные акценты, выделяются те или иные аспекты Дхармы, но базовые основания (сама суть Учения) остаются незыблемыми. В религиях тиртхиков (так или иначе, в той или иной степени - в зависимости от религии) отрицаются именно фундаментальные принципы Дхармы Будды. Поэтому я и говорю (полностью согласен с ullu): тиртхик не может практиковать Дхарму, иначе он перестаёт быть тиртхиком. Об этом неоднократно говорили и Будда Шакьямуни, и лама Цонкапа, и многие буддийские Учителя...

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Он учил Дзогчену или нет?


КУКУШКА СОСТОЯНИЯ ПРИСУТСТВИЯ. Комментарий Чогьяла Намхая Норбу Ринпоче



> ...
> До того как Вайрочана принес в Тибет "Ригпэй Кучжуг", там не было ни одного дзогченского учения Ати-йоги*. Некоторые учения Дзогчена принес и дал Падмасамбхава, но все они были на уровне Ану-йоги*. Чтобы принести в Тибет Дзогчен, то есть Ати-йогу, Падмасамбхава послал Вайрочану в Индию, чтобы тот встретился со своим учителем Шрисинхой и Вималамитрой и получил учение. "Ригпэй Кучжуг" — это первый текст Дзогчена, переданный в Тибете, распространенный и переведенный там. 
> ...


Так же Падмасабхава оставил множество учений в виде Терма, открытых столетиями позже.

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

> Да почти всё написанное в этой теме (и не только в этой ) о Дзогчен "не для широкого пользования".
> Лучше вообще помалкивать, но тут есть другая засада - будут говорить, что секта шифруется


Думаю, последнее можно с легкостью перенесть, лишь бы: во-первых, избежать коренного падения (ИМХО - в этом треде это происходит), во-вторых, поимет силу не способствовать продолжению бесплодных дискуссий, которые способствуют дальнейшему разжиганию страстей у неведающих оппонентов, не имеющих практического отношения к традиции передачи учения дзогчен.

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

> а с другой стороны - ведь ничего более того, что написано, в общедоступных книгах ННР, к примеру, тут нет. Та же общая информация.


Информация не может дать понимания учения дзогчен, но ее вольное изложение может повредить практику этого учения.

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

> Мой тезис был - бон не есть буддизм.


Практику дзогчен достаточно, что бон несет передачу учения дзогчен.

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

> Игорь, я думаю, что это даже не вопрос прямого введения и сутрического буддизма, а вопрос Дхармы и не-дхармы.


Выведение собственной правоты из абстрактных обобщений не может быть легитимным даже только лишь с точки зрения законов логики.

----------


## Грег

> Думаю, последнее можно с легкостью перенесть, лишь бы: во-первых, избежать коренного падения (ИМХО - в этом треде это происходит), во-вторых, поимет силу не способствовать продолжению бесплодных дискуссий, которые способствуют дальнейшему разжиганию страстей у неведающих оппонентов, не имеющих практического отношения к традиции передачи учения дзогчен.
> ...
> Информация не может дать понимания уения дзогчен, но ее вольное изложение может повредить практику этого учения.


Да, вы правы, пожалуй...

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

> Цитата:
> Сообщение от Сергей Ракитин
> Думается мне, что настолько, что глава школы Гелуг считает, что его можно назвать 5-й буддийской школой в Тибете.  
> 
> Глава школы Гелуг - Гаден Типа Ринпоче. Не ЕСДЛ.


Принадлежность к школе гелуг сама по себе не является аргументом правоты и залогом реализации учения. Иерархическое положение в школе гелуг - тоже.

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> Выведение собственной правоты из абстрактных обобщений не может быть легитимным даже только лишь с точки зрения законов логики.


Нандзед Дорже, пожалуй, Вы не поняли. Я имел в виду не бон, а исключительно те религии, где признаётся вера в Бога-Творца, на коей они и зиждутся. Так вот, верующий в Создателя и Искупителя уже по определению не может быть практиком Дзогчен. Поэтому я и заметил: ННР говорит о рождённых в христианской, мусульманской и т. д. верах (они действительно могут практиковать), но не о догматиках. Именно об этом я хотел сказать.

----------


## Ондрий

> КУКУШКА СОСТОЯНИЯ ПРИСУТСТВИЯ. Комментарий Чогьяла Намхая Норбу Ринпоче
> 
> Так же Падмасабхава оставил множество учений в виде Терма, открытых столетиями позже.


об чем я говорил, когда речь заводил о том, что Дзогчен и махамудра - суть одно и тоже. Ссылаюсь на статью ЕСДЛ о переводах старой и новой школ. Тут главно, что механизмы одинаковы, но разнится терминология. Это я имел ввиду, когда говорил о инкорпорировании местной терминологии в старой школе.

----------


## Ондрий

> Принадлежность к школе гелуг сама по себе не является аргументом правоты и залогом реализации учения. Иерархическое положение в школе гелуг - тоже.


этот ваш аргумент ничего не несет. Я не ссылался на авторитет Гаден Типа, я объяснил, кто является Главой Гелуг.

ваш аргумент непонятно про что:
я тоже могу сказать - принадлежность Ламы к Дзогчен "сама по себе не является аргументом правоты и залогом реализации учения" - и какого такого сногсшибательного вывода мы получим в итоге?  :Smilie:

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

Иногда кажется, что наличие открытого обсуждения тантрических учений и учений дзогчен наносит явный ущерб всем - и вошедшим в этот поток, и не вошедшим. Наверное, это уже в истории форума говорилось, но непонятен частный случай - какой смысл говорить в дзогченовских тредах тем, кто не имеет отношения к конкретной передаче учения дзогчен? Причем, многие из них как практики тантры, ИМХО, вполне в состоянии это понимать, но увы...

----------


## Грег

> об чем я говорил, когда речь заводил о том, что Дзогчен и махамудра - суть одно и тоже. Ссылаюсь на статью ЕСДЛ о переводах старой и новой школ. Тут главно, что механизмы одинаковы, но разнится терминология. Это я имел ввиду, когда говорил о инкорпорировании местной терминологии в старой школе.


В общем-то не совсем.
Воззрение Махамудры и Дзогчен одно. Результат практики будет один.
Но Дзогчен самодостаточный путь, а к той Махамудре, которая даст тот же результат, что и Дзогчен нет смысла приступать без завершения стадий кьедри и дзогрим, насколько я понимаю.
Механизмы отнюдь не одинаковы, результат - один.
правда, смотря что вы называете механизмом...

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

> этот ваш аргумент ничего не несет. Я не ссылался на авторитет Гаден Типа, я объяснил, кто является Главой Гелуг.


Было тонкое, то есть контекстное противопоставление авторитета ЕСДЛ авторитету глвы школы гелуг через напоминание о том, что ЕСДЛ не является иерархом этой школы, говоря положительно о дзогчен и бон. Вы просто скажите, что ЕСДЛ не является для вас авторитетом, что сквозит и из другого, не приводимого мною здесь высказывания (надеюсь просто, что вы сами помните свою речь). Но это частности, извините за, может быть, излишнее внимание к деталям ...

----------


## куру хунг

> Иногда кажется, что наличие открытого обсуждения атнтрических учений и учений дзогчен наносит явный ущерб всем - и вошедшим в этот поток, и не вошедшим. Наверное, это уже в истории форума говорилось, но непонятен частный случай - какой смысл говорить в дзогченовских тредах тем, кто не имеет отношения к конкретной передаче учения дзогчен? Причем, многие из них как практики тантры, ИМХО, вполне в состоянии это понимать, но увы...


 Да Нандзед, но это уже просто стиль БФ, сформировавшийся за долгие годы. И ладно когда тантрики пусть и начинающие вступают в разговор о дзогчен, вот беда полная начинаеться когда дзеновцы и тхеравадины, свои вердикты начинают выносить.

----------


## Ондрий

> Иногда кажется, что наличие открытого обсуждения атнтрических учений и учений дзогчен наносит явный ущерб всем - и вошедшим в этот поток, и не вошедшим.


а спрашивать на БФ о подробностях по садханам и потом возмущаться, что, мол, а для чего тогда форум - это значит можно?  :Smilie: 



> ... какой смысл говорить в дзогченовских тредах тем, кто не имеет отношения к конкретной передаче учения дзогчен? Причем, многие из них как практики тантры, ИМХО, вполне в состоянии это понимать, но увы...


Не в состоянии..  увы мне... понять не могу, что кроме Индийского Буддизма что-то еще может привести к пробуждению.

Кроме того, я не спрашивал ЧТО ПРАКТИКУЮТ в Дзогчен. Я веду речь об *истории буддизма.*. Не надо сводить тему к моему пониманию или непонимаю Дзогчен. Или к критике Дзогчен. Я уже писал не раз, что это меня не интересует - критика Дзогчен.

А у вас пружина взведенная срабатывает - "АААА!!! Гелуг пришел!!! Критикуют нас!!"

Гелуг конечно всегда для многих русишь-диссидентов будет красной тряпкой. И потому не слышат люди, о чем их спрашивают?

_Ты сомневаешься в Дзогчен??? Да как ты смеешь?!! Тыж гелугпинец - тебе НИКОГДА не понять наших возвышенных прктик! Мы круты, а вы там ламрим все еще жуете..._

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

> какой смысл говорить в дзогченовских тредах тем, кто не имеет отношения к конкретной передаче учения дзогчен? Причем, многие из них как практики тантры, ИМХО, вполне в состоянии это понимать, но увы...


Повторю вопрос: зачем люди, не практикующие дзогчен, пытаются его обсуждать? Прошу - ответьте честно на вопрос - Вы считаете, что можете это делать, основываясь на чтении книг?

----------


## Грег

> ... - какой смысл говорить в дзогченовских тредах тем, кто не имеет отношения к конкретной передаче учения дзогчен? 
> ...


Наверное, в виду того, что Дзогчен считают одним из обычных учений постепенного пути. В котором практикуется всё то же самое, что и в остальных общинах. Только название другое.  :Smilie:

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

> а спрашивать на БФ о подробностях по садханам и потом возмущаться, что, мол, а для чего тогда форум - это значит можно?


Я поднимал подобные вопросы в расчете на практиков тантры, коих неизмеримо больше - это во-первых, а во-вторых, я не занимался дискуссионерством, мои вопросы были обусловлены искренним ожиданием ответов. Словом вопросы для меня - не самоцель в плане желания побиться в чойра.

----------


## Ондрий

> Было тонкое, то есть контекстное противопоставление авторитета ЕСДЛ авторитету глвы школы гелуг через напоминание о том, что ЕСДЛ не является иерархом этой школы, говоря положительно о дзогчен и бон. Вы просто скажите, что ЕСДЛ не является для вас авторитетом, что сквозит и из другого, не приводимого мною здесь высказывания (надеюсь просто, что вы сами помните свою речь). Но это частности, извините за, может быть, излишнее внимание к деталям ...


не надо извиняться - я прямо и открыто сказал, что если ЕСДЛ считает бон *буддийской* школой, то я не солгласен, и высказал предположения, почему он так сказал, и причины, почему я с этим не согласен.

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

> Не в состоянии.. увы мне... понять не могу, что кроме Индийского Буддизма что-то еще может привести к пробуждению.


То есть вы "борец за чистоту рядов"?

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

> Ты сомневаешься в Дзогчен??? Да как ты смеешь?!! Тыж гелугпинец - тебе НИКОГДА не понять наших возвышенных прктик! Мы круты, а вы там ламрим все еще жуете...


Вы очень эмоциональны, настолько, что склонны даже говорить за своих оппонентов... Может быть они вам не нужны?

----------


## Ондрий

> Я поднимал подобные вопросы в расчете на практиков тантры, коих неизмеримо больше - это во-первых, а во-вторых, я не занимался дискуссионерством, мои вопросы были обусловлены искренним ожиданием ответов. Словом вопросы для меня - не самоцель в плане желания побиться в чойра.


ну да.. красиво ... действительно - достаточно оппонента поставить в позу "нападающего из любви к искусству", как темы о подробностях тантрических садхан просто блекнут перед этим "фактом" :d

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> В книге бонского ламы Тендзина Вангьяла Ринпоче "Исцеление формой, энергией и светом"


На днях прочитал другую книгу Тензина Вангьяла "Чудеса естественного ума". Очень понравился его стиль полный искренности, внутренней силы и ясности. В общем, проникся глубоким доверием и почтением к этому мастеру дзогчен.

----------


## Ондрий

> То есть вы "борец за чистоту рядов"?


Что-то типа этого. Только мне боротся не с кем и незачем. Это мой "внутренний джихад" - я тут я задаю вопросы, которые почему-то вызывают негативную реакцию, тема уходит в перебранку с ярыми "защитниками" и получается как всегда.  :Frown:

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

> ну да.. красиво ... действитеольно - достаточно оппонента поставить в позу "нападающего из любви к искусству", как темы о подробностях тантрических садхан просто блекнут перед этим "фактом" :d


Нет, я просто это не сравниваю - причем не из любви к искусству... Если вас что и поставило "в позу", то только ваше собственное сознание...

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> Повторю вопрос: зачем люди, не практикующие дзогчен, пытаются его обсуждать? Прошу - ответьте честно на вопрос - Вы считаете, что можете это делать, основываясь на чтении книг?


Лично я не обсуждаю Дзогчен. Только позволил себе заметить очевидную вещь: истово верующий христианин и правоверный мусульманин не могут практиковать Дзогчен уже хотя бы в силу своего абсолютного монотеизма. Становясь практиками Дзогчен, они автоматически перестают разделять догматы своих религий. ullu также сказала об этом предельно ясно.

----------


## Ондрий

Я тоже не обсуждаю Дзогчен. У некторых взведенные пружины ума дают странные осечки.

Ну, в общем, пусть выпускают пар - мне это не интересно.

-----------------
А я покуда хочу спокойно пообщаться и узнать подробностей у знатоков о боне:

Как он менялся с течением времени? Насколько он стал теперь "другой" по сравнению с временами Гуру Ринпоче?

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

> А я покуда хочу спокойно пообщаться и узнать подробностей у знатоков о боне:
> 
> Как он менялся с течением времени? Насколько он стал теперь "другой" по сравнению с временами Гуру Ринпоче?


Думаю, нетрудно узнать это у самих практиков бон - в инете все доступно (Яндекс знает про бон). Ну это на случай, если нет доверия к книге ННР "Дэу, друнг и бон". И опять же - интересно было бы понять цель стремления узнать "насколько он стал другой". Чтобы понимать лучше ваши вопросы...

----------


## ullu

> Что значит "не противоречат ... *в том числе* учению дзогчен". 
> Разве это не сам Дзогчен?


Это значит что то, что написано в этой статье не противоречит учению дзогчен.  
А практики гармонизации элементов они вторичные практики и могут относится к разным направлениям буддизма, это не собственно практики дзогчен. 
то, что Тендзин Вангьял учит дзогчен ещё не означает, что все практики которые он передает это собственно практики дзочген.

----------


## Грег

> Я тоже не обсуждаю Дзогчен. У некторых взведенные пружины ума дают странные осечки.
> ...


Вы-то может и нет. Но вы здесь и не один  :Smilie: .
Но с другой стороны, если кто-то выражает мнение о том каким может быть практик Дзогчен, может он или не может оставаться в том состоянии, какое у него было и тем не менее быть Дзогченпа - это уже обсуждение Дзогчен.
Это один из "принципов" Дзогчен - оставить всё как есть.
Если кто-то считает, что практик Дзогчен что-то в себе должен изменить (стать, к примеру, буддистом или наоборот не стать), то он не понимает самого принципа объединения Дзогчен.
Всё это можно прочитать в книгах ННР. Это не мои выдумки. Вот, правда, прочитать и понят - это разные вещи.

Так что, ИМХО, если есть "просто" обсуждение того, каким может быть практик Дзогчена - это уже обсуждение сути Дзогчен.
Для того, чтобы быть практиком Дзогчен не нужно никем становиться (в том числе и практиком Дзогчена - это произойдёт автоматически, просто потому, что произошло "узнавание"), нужно просто открыть в себе состояние Дзогчен.
А очевидность... Она может быть очевидна только самому очевидцу  :Smilie: .

----------


## Грег

> Это значит что то, что написано в этой статье не противоречит учению дзогчен.  
> А практики гармонизации элементов они вторичные практики и могут относится к разным направлениям буддизма, а не собственно практики дзогчен. 
> то, что Тендзин Вангьял учит дзогчен ещё не означает, что все практики которые он передает это собственно практики дзочген.


Хм...
Дык... и не все практики, которые даёт ННР "собственно практики дзогчен"  :Smilie: 
Разве это меняет суть?

----------


## Ондрий

> И опять же - интересно было бы понять цель стремления узнать "насколько он стал другой". Чтобы понимать лучше ваши вопросы...


Цель простая - узнать, почему раньше бон был небуддисйским, а теперь стал им.

----------


## Ондрий

> Но с другой стороны, если кто-то выражает мнение о том каким может быть практик Дзогчен, может он или не может оставаться в том состоянии, какое у него было и тем не менее быть Дзогченпа - это уже обсуждение Дзогчен.
> Это один из "принципов" Дзогчен - оставить всё как есть.
> Если кто-то считает, что практик Дзогчен что-то в себе должен изменить (стать, к примеру, буддистом или наоборот не стать), то он не понимает самого принципа объединения Дзогчен.


Вы мне 1 в 1 рассказываете принципы Махамудры, как они излагаются в Сарма.

*Поэтому* я и не обсуждаю легитмность Дзогчен как такового (хотя мне приписывают "чистку рядов"). Я уже ссылался на авторитет ЕСДЛ и его статью по этому поводу - одинаковость механизмов и разницу в терминологии, описывающей одно и тоже в Сарма и Нингма.

т.к. все запутано: бонский Дзогчен, индийский Дзогчен, сам-по-себе Дзогчен, потому и спрашивал "почему бон был небуддийским, а потом им стал?"

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> если кто-то выражает мнение о том каким может быть практик Дзогчен


Придётся пояснить на примерах:

Например, диакон Андрей Кураев и мулла Омар в нынешнем своём состоянии не могут быть практиками Дзогчен. Речь была всего лишь об этом. :Smilie:

----------


## Грег

> ...
> т.к. все запутано: бонский Дзогчен, индийский Дзогчен, сам-по-себе Дзогчен, потому и спрашивал "почему бон был небуддийским, а потом им стал?"


Да нет ничего запутанного. Вы сами себя путаете  :Smilie: , разделяя одно на разное.
Учение Дзогчен одно. И говорится везде одно и то же. Существую только разные линии передачи.
Считатеся, что в наше время есть 2 линии передачи - бонская (практически утеряная) и буддийская.

----------


## Грег

> ...
> (хотя мне приписывают "чистку рядов").
> ...


Речь, ИМХО, была только касательно бон и буддизма, а не самого Дзогчен.

----------


## Ондрий

Спасибо! Тогда все понятно - тем более что авторитет ЕСДЛ не "пошатнулся"  :Smilie: , ибо он говорил о 5й традиционной тиб. школе, а не о 5й традиционной *буддиской* школе,  что и было отмечено уважаемыми участниками этого треда. И "мои Ламы" т.о. не противоречат мнению ЕСДЛ  :Smilie: 




> Речь, ИМХО, была только касательно бон и буддизма, а не самого Дзогчен.


именно так

----------


## ullu

> Я хотел узнать немного про современную трактовку бона, раз мне сказали, что я не прав и бон все-таки есть буддизмх


оффтопик:
для этого , наверное, удобнее было бы создать отдельный тред?

----------


## Ондрий

> оффтопик:
> для этого , наверное, удобнее было бы создать отдельный тред?


это будет правильно. можно все порезать или переместить.

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

Пожалуй, приятно считать муллу Омара способным к практике Дзогчен, но я всё-таки солидарен с практиком Дзогчен куру хунгом :Smilie: :




> Но..., как бы это не казалось противоречием, вышесказанному, Дзогчен-....это всё же буддистское учение. В контексте понимания всех путей освобождения, понимаемого с точки зрения Ати-йоги, как пути вклячающему в себя все колесницы. Наверное малопонятно для последователей причинных колесниц. Но тем не менее, оно так, вот. Лучше сказать, как-то без противоречий нифига не получаеться.

----------


## ullu

> Хм...
> Дык... и не все практики, которые даёт ННР "собственно практики дзогчен" 
> Разве это меняет суть?


Ответила, потом стерла.
Меняет суть. 
Ведь вы спросили почему я  написала - не противоречит дзогчен?  Я ответила - потому что эти практики не собственно практики дзогчен, а вторичные.
Не могу же я сказать что это дзогчен про то, что не дзогчен.

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Не могу же я сказать что это дзогчен про то, что не дзогчен.


а-а! вы только конкретно касательно приведённого выше отрывка от Тензина Вангьяла?

А я о всём учении, которое он даёт.

Звиняйте!

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> Прошу прощения за краткость изложения. 
> Та традиция Дзогчен которая есть в наше время идёт от Гараба Дорже.
> Благодаря тому, что Гараб Дорже дал множество учений и тантр Дзогчена стало возможным (ввиду их наличия) возродить утраченные практики в бонской линии Дзогчен идущей не от Гараба Дорже.
> О Гарабе Дорже там действительно не говорится.


Передача дзогчена в Бон идёт от мастера Тапихрицы (8й век) 
http://bon.newz.ru/tapi.htm
и на основе терма учений будды Тонпа Шенраба (~2 тыс лет до н.э.)
http://bon.newz.ru/tsm.htm

Гараб Дордже, Падмасамбхава и другие буддийские мастера, принесшие дзогчен в Тибет из Индии, в этой передаче не участвовали.

*кратко, из книги «Чудеса Естественного Ума» Тензина Вангьяла Ринпоче:*
...В Бон Дзогчен традиционно был разделен на три течения, известные все вместе как А Дзог Ньян Гьюд (A-rdzogs-snyan-rgyud), а именно А-хрид (A-khrid), Дзогчен и Шанг Шунг Ньян Гьюд. Первый два – традиции терма, основанные на вновь обнаруженных текстах, в то время как третий - устная традиция, основанная на непрерывной линии передачи мастеров.

Система А-хрид была основана в11-ом столетии святым Дампо Миу Гонгжад Ритро Ченпо (1038-1096), который извлек оригинальное учение из цикла учений Тонпа Шенраба «Хро ргьюд».

Буквально А-хрид означает «Путеводное А». «А» воплощает не обусловленное изначальное состояние, естественное состояние ума; Оно белого цвета, как воплощение врожденной чистоты ума. Практикующий участвует в практике шине(zhine), начинающейся с фиксации, использующей белое тибетское «А» для сосредоточения и концентрации, чтобы развить способность проникновения в суть и обнаружения естественного состояния ума. Это перекликается с дзогченским циклом учений семде связанных с умом, который принадлежит традиции Ньингмапа.

Название «rDzogs chen», данное второму течению не относится к Дзогчен в его основном значении, но вместо этого обозначает специфический тип учения Дзогчен с собственной линией передачи. Эта система соответствует системе лонгде в Дзогчене Ньингмапа, связанной с ясностью и пространством.

Третее течение включает учение Дзогчен Шанг Шунг Ньян Гьюд, Устная Передача Шанг Шунг, самую старую и наиболее важную традицию Дзогчен и систему медитации в Бон. Эта серия учений систематизирована мастером из Шанг Шунг, Гиерпунгом Нангжер Лодпо, который получил их от своего учителя Тапахрицы в восьмом столетии. Однако, как мы увидим ниже, эти учения не были составлены человеком; они не выдуманы, но самопорождены. Они успешно непрерывно передавались как «долгая линия», целые столетия и никогда не были скрыты и вновь обнаружены как терма, которые имеют «короткую» или прямую передачу со времени их открытия. Это течение учений соответствует Упадеша, в Дзогчене Ньингмапа, серия «тайные наставления».

Хотя все три течения Дзогчен имеют свои собственные предварительные практики и своих мастеров линии передачи, тем не менее сущность и цель всех трех одна: введение в естественное состояние Дзогчен. Некоторые мастера линии имеют все три передачи. В Тибете эта передача от мастера ученику, кто в свою очередь становится мастером, передающим учение его собственному ученику, называется «горячей», потому что личная передача прямого опыта защищает его так, чтобы опыт остался живым, без того, чтобы превратиться во что-то холодное и лишь интеллектуальное, полученное из книг и концептуальной мысли.
http://bon.newz.ru/bdz.htm

----------


## Ондрий

> Гараб Дордже, Падмасамбхава и другие буддийские мастера, принесшие дзогчен в Тибет из Индии, в этой передаче не участвовали.


что и требовалось доказать.

Samadhi Undercover - спасибо за информацию!

----------


## Грег

> что и требовалось доказать.


Что доказать-то?   :Smilie: 
Что существует отдельная Бонская линия передачи Дзогчен?

----------


## Ондрий

что в передаче дзогчена в боне индусы не засветились.

----------


## Грег

> ...
> А я покуда хочу спокойно пообщаться и узнать подробностей у знатоков о боне:
> 
> Как он менялся с течением времени? Насколько он стал теперь "другой" по сравнению с временами Гуру Ринпоче?


Вот что пишет Намхай Норбу Ринпоче в книге ДЗОГЧЕН - САМОСОВЕРШЕННОЕ СОСТОЯНИЕ



> Примечания :
> ...
> 2. В древние времена термин "бон" использовался в Тибете
> для обозначения всех видов ритуальной традиции, основанной
> на чтении мантр и магических формул, которые, вероятно, не
> очень отличались от разных форм шаманизма, широко
> распространенного в Центральной Азии. Позже, во времена
> учителя Тонпа Шенраба (sTon-pa gShen-rab), родившегося, по
> бонским источникам, в 1857 году до новой эры, многие из
> ...

----------


## Грег

> что в передаче дзогчена в боне индусы не засветились.


Хм...
Я этого и не говорил...  :Confused:

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Гараб Дордже, Падмасамбхава и другие буддийские мастера, принесшие дзогчен в Тибет из Индии, в этой передаче не участвовали.
> ...


Да, я  несколько погорячился с влиянием линии передачи от Гараба Дорже на возрождение бонского Дзогчена.
Забыл о терма, давно Тензина Вангьяла не читал  :Smilie: .

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Да, я  несколько погорячился с влиянием линии передачи от Гараба Дорже на возрождение бонского Дзогчена.
> Забыл о терма, давно Тензина Вангьяла не читал .


Сергей, начните с "Чудес естественного ума". Книга действительно очень хороша. До прочтения у меня было очень туманное представление о древней тибетской традиции бон. Прошу прощения за баян, я на самом деле проникся глубоким уважением к мастеру.

Подход, кстати, несколько отличается от других. Например, Тензин Вангьял настаивает на необходимости и важности выполнения нёндро (четырех стотысячных). Согласен тысячу раз!!! 

Очень поддерживаю также его слова о том, что между гуру и учениками необходим более близкий *личный* контакт. Это не так, что учитель передаёт учение как по радио, не имея обратной связи с учениками и ни малейшего представления о том, какое воздействие эти поучения в конечном итоге имеют на практикующих. - У него поехала крыша?! Достали голоса, в голове завёлся мозгосос??? - Ну, это не наши проблемы! Значит, ученик был недостаточно подготовленным, общине мало помогал...

----------


## Грег

> Сергей, начните с "Чудес естественного ума". Книга действительно очень хороша. До прочтения у меня было очень туманное представление о древней тибетской традиции бон. Прошу прощения за баян, я на самом деле проникся глубоким уважением к мастеру.


Я их обе (в то время) читал полтора года назад ("Чудеса естественного ума" и "Тибетская йога сна и сновидений ", даже, кажись раньше большинства книг ННР).
Только книга всё'ж таки не о бон, а главным образом о линии Дзогчена в бон.



> Очень поддерживаю также его слова о том, что между гуру и учениками необходим более близкий *личный* контакт. Это не так, что учитель передаёт учение как по радио, не имея обратной связи с учениками и ни малейшего представления о том, какое воздействие эти поучения в конечном итоге имеют на практикующих. - У него поехала крыша?! Достали голоса, в голове завёлся мозгосос??? - Ну, это не наши проблемы! Значит, ученик был недостаточно подготовленным, общине мало помогал...


А где вы таких учителей-то видели?  :Smilie:

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

О последнем абзаце: это вы о ком, тёзка? А ну-ка поделитесь с нами: какой мозгосос завёлся у Вас в голове?  :Smilie:

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

Про мозгососа был ацкий отжыг, мне понравилось. БФ на уровне как всегда  :Smilie:

----------


## куру хунг

Присоединяусь к вышепроизнесённым вопроса о мозгососе. Дима крайне любопытно? Поделился бы с ваджрной братвой.

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> О последнем абзаце: это вы о ком, тёзка? А ну-ка поделитесь с нами: какой мозгосос завёлся у Вас в голове?


У меня "слава Богу" пока не завёлся. Но, считайте, это одним из "ужасов" или  :EEK!:  "жутиксов", о которых мне приходилось читать на дзогчен-форуме. Один практик начал слышать "голоса" после получения передачи через интернет. В общем после этого у него отбило охоту раз и навсегда практиковать, но, что самое неприятное, он обрушился проклятиями на Римпоче, что очень печально...

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Это, наверно, такая новая разновидность голодных духов. Высасывает остатки мозгов через пховную дырочку.  :Smilie: ))))

----------

Kamal (28.05.2011)

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Очень печально, что некоторые полагают, будто ННР не имеет "обратной связи" с учениками, не имеет "ни малейшего представления" об их продвижении на пути и озабочен только тем, помогают ли они общине.

----------


## Ондрий

Понеслось  :Smilie: 
А начиналось с буддологического-историографических изысканий  :Smilie:

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Нет, началось как раз с того же - "рассказали ужОс про дзогчен". А все "историографические изыскания" доступны по гуглю, БФ для этого не так уж и нужен.

----------


## Ондрий

Ну да... послать в гугель с форума - классика жанра  :Smilie: 

З.Ы. за ужОсами можно тоже в гугель было сходить - их там больше.

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Нет, началось как раз с того же - "рассказали ужОс про дзогчен". А все "историографические изыскания" доступны по гуглю, БФ для этого не так уж и нужен.


Нет, Дмитрий, это не трёп. Это - реальная история. Смотри ссылку в папке персональных сообщений.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

И что дальше? Рассказать Вам десяток таких "реальных историй" из жизни нидаловской КК?

----------


## Ондрий

А вы никогда не видали традиционных (этнических) буддистов бегающих с канистрой бензина за мужиком? Отжиг был в прямом смысле этого слова.

----------


## куру хунг

Да я естественно подключюсь и десятка два историй из КК могу легко подкинуть.

----------


## куру хунг

> А вы никогда не видали традиционных (этнических) буддистов бегающих с канистрой бензина за мужиком? Отжиг был в прямом смысле этого слова.


 Мужик поди дзогченовцем был. :Big Grin:

----------


## Ондрий

Мне чета не очень нравиться идея использования частных случаев проблем с крышей, как показатель качества самих школ или Лам. Это никак не кореллирующая функция.

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

Про пришельцев-мозгососов, живущих якобы в голове каждого настоящего президента, была история на сайте ВладимирВладимирович.ру http://vladimir.vladimirovich.ru/

----------


## Ондрий

> Мужик поди дзогченовцем был.:d


кто догонял или кто убегал?  :Smilie:

----------


## куру хунг

> Нет, Дмитрий, это не трёп. Это - реальная история. Смотри ссылку в папке персональных сообщений.


 Дима, смотри внимательно начало треда-"твой ужас", был как минимум вторым. (Пора наверное подподфорум "УжОсы Дзогчен" открывать. :Smilie:

----------


## куру хунг

> кто догонял или кто убегал?


 Ну догоняли-то этнические буддисты как ты сам сказал. Кстати, они не кричали ему случаем вдогон типа:" Щаз мы покажем тебе непостепенный путь!!, Дай только плеснуть на тебя бензинчиком." :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## куру хунг

> Про пришельцев-мозгососов, живущих якобы в голове каждого настоящего президента, была история на сайте ВладимирВладимирович.ру http://vladimir.vladimirovich.ru/


 Да чё там , у нас тут совсем недавно некто Вантус мирно сосуществовал долгие годы с карликами-дебилами, и хоть бы что. Затем почему-то вознамерился сменить свою благочестивую традицию на какую-то некро...дальше не выговорю. После чего товарищем Ершом был благополучно избавлен от мук симбиотического сосуществования, а заодно и с необходимость писать что-то на БФ о своей беде.  :Smilie:

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Дима, смотри внимательно начало треда-"твой ужас", был как минимум вторым. (Пора наверное подподфорум "УжОсы Дзогчен" открывать.


Разумеется, Римпоче не виноват, что у кого-то "потекла крыша". Проблема, естественно, в НЕПОДГОТОВЛЕННОСТИ учеников. А откуда ей взяться, если новички все как один считают себя "высшими практикующими" и пренебрегают предварительной практикой. По-моему, нёндро, как раз и является той защитной подушкой для мозгов и праны. А главное, совершенно непонятно, как можно практиковать высшее учение без базиса преданности и твёрдого доверия Учителю?

Большая опасность в том, что не контролируется в чьи руки и головые попадают высшие учения и какое воздействие они производят на мозги. Не понимаю, как можно заниматься высшими практиками без личного и непосредственного контакта с гуру?  Ведь - это всё равно, что ребёнку дать поиграть пхурбой или зажигалкой.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

А с чего это Вы так заботитесь о степени чужой подготовленности? И кто Вам сказал, что распространение высших учений "никак не контролируется"? С этим как раз в ДО всё в порядке, особенно если сравнить с одной известной мне организацией.   :Wink:  Вспомните отвязанную по полной программе разношерстную толпу, которую можно наблюдать на пховах с Оле Нидалом.

Сделать же так, чтобы "выбраковки" вообще не было, увы, нельзя. Даже при Будде был Девадатта. И далось Вам это нёндро... Ринпоче не советует к нему привязываться вовсе не из-за того, что мы якобы уже "высшие практикующие". Почитайте "Беседы в Конвее", там подробнейшим образом объясняется и что такое "высшие способности", и почему Ринпоче призывает не зацикливаться на нёндро и заниматься более сущностной практикой.

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> А с чего это Вы так заботитесь о степени чужой подготовленности? И кто Вам сказал, что распространение высших учений "никак не контролируется"? С этим как раз в ДО всё в порядке, особенно если сравнить с одной известной мне организацией.   Вспомните отвязанную по полной программе разношерстную толпу, которую можно наблюдать на пховах с Оле Нидалом.


Дмитрий, как же мне не заботиться и не переживать? Но Вы снова передёргиваете. Во-первых, всем прекрасно известно, что ни Оле, ни Шамарпа, ни Кармапа не дают посвящений и "прямых введений" через интернет. Всегда требуется личное присутствие.

Пхова тоже не передается через интернет. Если и возникают какие-то проблемы, то их можно решить здесь же на месте. Сомневаюсь, что некоторые проблемы личной практики можно решить по электронной почте. Прямой и непостредственный контакт с ламой очень важен. 




> Ринпоче не советует к нему привязываться вовсе не из-за того, что мы якобы уже "высшие практикующие". Почитайте "Беседы в Конвее", там подробнейшим образом объясняется и что такое "высшие способности", и почему Ринпоче призывает не зацикливаться на нёндро и заниматься более сущностной практикой.


Мне хорошо известна эта точка зрения и в общем это так, но это справедливо на самом деле в отношении высших практикующих (без кавычек). Однако, проблема в том, что у вас почти каждый считает себя "высшим практикующим".

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Мне хорошо известна эта точка зрения и в общем это так, но это справедливо на самом деле в отношении высших практикующих (без кавычек). Однако, проблема в том, что у вас почти каждый считает себя "высшим практикующим".


Какой смысл вы лично вкладываете в понятие "высшие практикующие"?

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

> Цель простая - узнать, почему раньше бон был небуддисйским, а теперь стал им.


Бон никогда не был буддийским, но никогда не переставал быть Дхармой. Если у вас нет (а у вас нет передчи бон), то перестаньте обсуждлать то, к чему вы не имеете практического отношения. Или вам наличие бон мешает практиковать?..

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

> Цель простая - узнать, почему раньше бон был небуддисйским, а теперь стал им.


Ваша цель интеллектуальна по сути, а ваши стремления эмоциональны, причем руководимы не вами, а вашими самскарами. Когда наконец буддисты на этом форуме станут буддистами?

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

Шубхар писал:




> авторитет ЕСДЛ не "пошатнулся" , ибо он говорил о 5й традиционной тиб. школе, а не о 5й традиционной буддиской школе, что и было отмечено уважаемыми участниками этого треда. И "мои Ламы" т.о. не противоречат мнению ЕСДЛ


ИМХО, ваши ламы даже не подозревают о вашей полемике. Зато я убедился, что мой "цави лама" уже давно в курсе этого беспонтового спора...

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

Я не противопоставлял, как вы могли бы подумать (извините, но ваши посты заставляют меня воспринимать вас как излишне эмоциолнального буддиста). Просто я все еще про то же - не надо бы вам обсуждать то, к чему вы не имеете практического отношения. Это дружеский совет...

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

> З.Ы. за ужОсами можно тоже в гугель было сходить - их там больше.


Шубхар, смешно вам напоминать, как бухают в гелугпинских монастырях, я об этом знаю на практике, приходилось едва ли нее бить морду вашим ламам (вашим - про оглашенному вами принципу самоопределения).

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

> Мне чета не очень нравиться идея использования частных случаев проблем с крышей, как показатель качества самих школ или Лам. Это никак не кореллирующая функция.


Вы этого таки добились...

----------


## Ондрий

> Вы этого таки добились...


Позвольте вам напомнить, что я спрашивал про бон, а у вас было что ответить по сути, кроме фраз неадекватных теме?

И пожалйста, ваши псевдо-умствования и заморочки в виде аляповатых попыток моего психоанализа и душеспасительных советов оставтье при себе. Ок?

----------


## Ондрий

> Бон никогда не был буддийским, но никогда не переставал быть Дхармой. Если у вас нет (а у вас нет передчи бон), то перестаньте обсуждлать то, к чему вы не имеете практического отношения. Или вам наличие бон мешает практиковать?..


А второе предложение из серии - "ты не крещеный? Перестань обсуждать то, к чему не имеешь практического отношения!"  :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie: 
Дальше с вами диалога не будет, ибо слушаете вы только свои весьма странные мысли, уважаемый.
-----------------------
эпилог:

1. бон никогда не был буддийским - что я и утверждал.
2. посылать в гугель меня не надо было - я умею им пользоваться, и что бон не буддизм - для меня было очевидно очень давно  :Smilie: . Мне было нужно чтобы люди сами высказали свои мысли на этот счет - почему у них может быть иное мнение. Каковы на это могут быть причины... может я в чем заблуждаюсь по этой теме.
3. спасибо всем кто давал ценную инфромацию и линки по данному вопросу.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Я тоже одному парнишке "неофиту" шутки ради рассказал пару моих выдуманных страшилок про Дзогчен. Парень заплакал и убежал, долго долго потом пришлось его разубеждать, что я на самом деле пошутил и всё такое. А человек ведь чуть веру не потерял... поэтому я лучше воздержусь от своих баек.


...чуть веру не потерял... Высшее воззрение... )

Ну и чем это от бытового христианства отличается? Ригпей цал ванг прямо как крещение какое-то...

----------


## Legba

> Раньше (в далёкие добуддийские времена) в Боне была своя линия учения Дзогчен, от которой остались некоторые строки писаний.


 Простите мое темное любопытство...
Это на каком же языке были записаны эти строки?!
Я конечно не настаиваю на происхождении тибетцев от горной ведьмы и йети, но письменности-то, блин, в добуддийские времена у них не было....  :Smilie:

----------


## Грег

> Простите мое темное любопытство...
> Это на каком же языке были записаны эти строки?!
> Я конечно не настаиваю на происхождении тибетцев от горной ведьмы и йети, но письменности-то, блин, в добуддийские времена у них не было....


Прошу прощения за неточность формулировки и употребление слова "строки".
Эти "некоторые строки" называются Шанг Шунг ньенгьюд - краткие устные наставления, содержащие только суть учения.

Ps. А учение предаётся только в письменном виде?

----------


## куру хунг

> Простите мое темное любопытство...
> Это на каком же языке были записаны эти строки?!
> Я конечно не настаиваю на происхождении тибетцев от горной ведьмы и йети, но письменности-то, блин, в добуддийские времена у них не было....


 Но, Трипитака также была записана столетия спустя, после проповедей Такприходящего. Хоть письменность была. Ещё больший повод сомневаться в истинности слов Сутр. Да и по поводу отсутствия пиьменности в добуддисткие времена  Тибете,  а так же в Уддияне, Труше и других околоиндийских регионах это большой вопрос, и он на совести тибетологов,буддологов и других разных ....ологов. Кажись ещё совсем недавно многие из них санскрит выводили из греческого, а буддизм тоже будто был позаимствован у греков.
 Да и ещё кстати -а как насчёт языка дакинь? Тож будем справляться у буддологов?

----------


## Щераб Вангчук

> Лично я не обсуждаю Дзогчен. Только позволил себе заметить очевидную вещь: истово верующий христианин и правоверный мусульманин не могут практиковать Дзогчен уже хотя бы в силу своего абсолютного монотеизма. Становясь практиками Дзогчен, они автоматически перестают разделять догматы своих религий. ullu также сказала об этом предельно ясно.


Могут .
Догматы - это не то, что Вы о них думаете.
Отказаться или нет от них нельзя, т. к.  это не концепции, а некое выражение неких конкретных духовных реализаций.

----------


## PampKin Head

Может я ересь задвину, но:

*даже не все буддисты могут практиковать Дзогчен*. Про христиан и мусульман речи не идет.

----------


## Щераб Вангчук

> Может я ересь задвину, но:
> 
> *даже не все буддисты могут практиковать Дзогчен*. Про христиан и мусульман речи не идет.


Да могут, Дима, МОГУТ...
Моему опыту не веришь, так это ННРинпоче публично говорил.
А буддисты,  ...  , они ведь тоже не сразу буддисты.
Человек интересен в своем развитии.

----------


## Модератор.Дзогчен

Зато ВСЕ горазды за дзогчен пагаварить.

Граждане дорогие!
Я смотрю заданная тема этого треда давно выдохлась?
Если у кого-то есть животрепещущие темы, давайте создадим новые ветки? Самостоятельно. Я надеюсь не обязательно закрывать этот тред руками, чтобы закончить этот базар, бессмысленный и беспощадный?  :Smilie:

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> Могут .
> Догматы - это не то, что Вы о них думаете.
> Отказаться или нет от них нельзя, т. к.  это не концепции, а некое выражение неких конкретных духовных реализаций.


Щераб Вангчук, первоначально они действительно являлись выражением духовных реализаций *христиан*, но эти реализации далеко не тождественны реализациям буддийских практиков. Позднее они (догматы) стали не только застывшими концепциями, но и причиной для раздоров, расколов и даже войн, что не отменяет их духовного постижения новыми христианскими практиками.
Как Вы себе представляете практика Дзогчен, произносящего: "Верую во Единого Отца, и Сына, и Духа Святаго..."? Поэтому я и заметил: нечто подобное есть нонсенс и абсурд.

----------


## Ges

> Может я ересь задвину, но:
> 
> *даже не все буддисты могут практиковать Дзогчен*. Про христиан и мусульман речи не идет.



так есть, 
а ересь/не ересь -кому как нравится...

----------


## Модератор.Дзогчен

*Тема закрыта*


Совет мне от меня. Патрул Ринпоче.

...
Эти бесконечные разговоры по кругу, —
Лишь привязанность и отвращение,
Это еще одно ни на что не годное козлиное дерьмо.
Поначалу они кажутся восхитительным развлечением,
Но на самом деле, ты просто разносишь сплетни
Об ошибках других.
Тебя выслушают из вежливости,
Но со временем ты всех достанешь.

Бесполезные разговоры, от них лишь мучит жажда —
Забудь про них!

http://www.surajamrita.com/buddhism/PatrulsAdvice.html

----------

